# Trudnoća i porod > Trudnoća i sve što ona (do)nosi >  Strahovi, strepnje, "panika", zabrinutost,...  u trudnoći

## Anemona

Nisam pronašla sličnu temu, pa otvaram.
Da odmah napomenem, da se ne povede rasprava u krivom smjeru, naravno da je trudnoća prekrasno stanje, kojoj se večina nas jako veseli, jedva čeka,... naravno da je najbitnije zdrava beba i majka,... To se sve podrazumijeva.

Ovo je tema o "negativnim" osjećajima u trudnoći, strahovima, strepnjama, zabrinutosti,...
Da li ste imale/imate takve negativne osjećaje?

Mene osobno je iznenadilo, jer u prvoj trudnoći (dugo čekanoj) bila sam totalno sigurna u sebe, u svoje sposobnosti, znanje,... Povremeno sam se znala malo zabrinuti radi poroda, ali ništa specijalno, ništa vrijedno spomena.
Na kraju je i sve proteklo lijepo i prilično lagano, imam sad več velikog, prekrasnog trogodišnjaka. 

A sad totalno druga priča, lagana panika, pa malo jača panika, pa zabrinutost, kako ćemo mi to, da li to ja uopće mogu, kako ćemo sve zajedno uskladiti, prilagoditi, da li to fizički mogu, pa strah od poroda, pa strah od svega,...

Uglavnom, ne znam koji mi je vrag i onda se osjećam loše zbog svojih "negativnih" osjećaja.  :Rolling Eyes: 
Jer ispada kao da se ne veselim, nego samo nešto brinem, paničarim,...

Ne mogu reči da je to sad strah, jer znam "u što se upuštam", a da prvi puta nisam znala, ne, jednostavno je to nešto drugo.
Da li se i vama to dogodilo?

----------


## Darijae

Joj draga potpuno isti osjećaj je i kod mene ... prva trudnoča je bila fantastična i šta se simptoma tiće i šta se samog osječaja , bez imalo straha ...savršeno.

A sada ajme meni em su me snašli svi moguči simptomi , em sam osjetljiva za poludit rasplačem se u sekundu svega me strah , oče li sve bit o.k , svaki pregled čekam ko ozebal sunce...užaš..

e sad čini mi se da prvi put zapravo nisam imala taj majčinski osječaj kako sad... sad točno znam šta ću dobiti i zato mi se čini da toliko strepim nad svime

----------


## arwenzg

U potpunosti ista situacija i kod mene. Prva trudnoća u doslovnom smislu blaženo stanje, nikakve mučnine žgaravice, ništa! Samo je trbuh bio dokaz da sam trudna, mogla sam sve raditi, nikakve zabrinutosti... a sada, mučnine, žgaravica, desni - svi simptomi, ali nije to problem, problem je upravo taj konstantni strah od svega! Da li će porod biti u redu, da li će s bebom sve biti u redu, čak sam i smanjila čitanje članaka o svemu što može poći po zlu.. na momente kao da se smanji ali je uvijek tu negdje prisutan. Jedva dočekam da dođe dan za pregled i da mi dr. kaže da je sve u redu...

----------


## gumbek

Meni je ovo prva T i svejedno često osjećam strah i zabrinuta sam  :Sad: 

Često se pitam dali sve radim kako treba...zapravo,jedan dan sam super pozitivna,a već drugi dan padnem i pitam se hoću li ja to moći?
Inače sam control freak a sada imam osjećaj da nije baš sve u mojim rukama i to me čini nesigurnom,loše spavam i često ružno sanjam :Sad: 

Tješim se da su hormoni u pitanju,a i mislim da je kod mene stvar godina.
Gledam oko sebe trudne dvadesetogodišnjakinje i zavidim im na bezbrižnosti.
Nisam ja sad nešto puno starija,ali čim sam prešla 30 nekako sam postala opreznija a samim time i svjesnija što sve život nosi.

Polako poćinjem shvačati da prelazim na jednu veliku stepenicu više i da su moji strahovi valjda normalni...svaki početak je težak,zar ne?

----------


## Anemona

> Inače sam control freak a sada imam osjećaj da nije baš sve u mojim rukama i to me čini nesigurnom,loše spavam i često ružno sanjam


Ovo je totalno i moj problem, osjećaj da se događa proces na koji ne možeš utjecati. Užas.

----------


## lola3

Drage cure, ja zasad imam samo jednu bebu i slično kao vi se prije nisam ničega bojala. Znači, drugi put se imam čemu nadati  :Smile: 
Mislim da su vaši strahovi drugi put skroz normalni. Vjerojatno se bojite zato jer sad točno znate što sve može krenuti po zlu i kakva je to odgovornost. Ja imam bebu od 8 mjeseci i svaki drugi dan kažem mužu "nećemo imati više djece. ako zaboravim ove neprospavane noći i muku, podsjeti me", a onda drugi dan smišljam kako bi troje  :Smile: )

----------


## lola3

> Meni je ovo prva T i svejedno često osjećam strah i zabrinuta sam 
> 
> Gledam oko sebe trudne dvadesetogodišnjakinje i zavidim im na bezbrižnosti.
> Nisam ja sad nešto puno starija,ali čim sam prešla 30 nekako sam postala opreznija a samim time i svjesnija što sve život nosi.


Iz mog iskustva i bolje da je tako. Ti si bila bezbrižna i tih 10 godina do tridesete  :Smile: , a one će nažalost teško

----------


## mimi 25

I kod mene isti slucaj.
Ne mogu reci da me u prvoj trudnoci uopce nije bilo strah da nesto ne krene po krivu, ali bila sam nekako opustenija i optimisticnija.
Sada, u drugoj trudnoci sam puno vise u grcu i stalno se pitam da li je sve u redu. Mislim da je to zato jer sam prvi put imala puno vise vremena za odmarati se, spavala sam kada mi se spavalo, bila aktivna kada mi se to dalo.....a sada moj 10-omjesecni sincic diktira tempo, a ja se cesto pitam da li sam se preforsirala i da li to steti nasoj manjoj bebi.
A i *Darijae* je pogodila i moje misli, sada tocno znam sto to znaci imati dijete pa jos vise strepim nad svojom mrvicom u busi!

----------


## EvaMONA

Prvu trudnoću provela sam što bi se reklo "u sedmom nebu", a drugu sam cijelu neku muku mučila i puno se više brinula da li će sve proći ok, Možda je to zato što je 1. put sve dobro prošlo pa nekako ne vjeuješ da si tako dobre sreće da tako bude još jednom. Da te utješim, koliko mi je 1. trudnoća bila blažena porod je bio teži (po riječima dr.), a druga trudnoća me psiho-fizički iscrpila, ali porod je bio divan. 
Sretno!

----------


## ana.m

Hm....I ne baš....!
Čak i ovu treću neplaniranu trudnoću prolazim bez puno "kako ćemo?".
Na prvu i drugu sam bila spremna jer smo ih planirali i jer sam se na to pripremila i nisam ser  pitala kkao ću ovo ili ono... 
U ovo trećoj, akd sam saznala u početku bilo je pitanja ali sma nekako brzo sve to posložila u glavi i prestala se ispitivati jer time ionako ništa ne postižem.
Umjesto toga, odlučila sam okrenuti sve na pozitivu. Sad se jedino pitam kako će to izgledati s troje djece.  :Smile: 
Ali jako, jako se veselim.
I sve samo neka pozitiva.

Naravno, kao i u sve tri trudnoće ponekad me muče ružni snovi, ne volim slušati ružne priče, stalno osluškujem bebu, kako će proći porod...Ali to ipak nije tema

----------


## mihim

slicno ko tebi...
panicno, al doslovno panicno sam se bojala poroda ( makar za prvi sam mislila da nije bio posebno tezak ). prao me neki strah da cu umrijet na porodu i kak ce oni bez mene, uzas kad se sjetim. porod na kraju induciran, al prelagan, sokiralo me kad sam vidla kak se lako ( bezbolno - bez lijekova protiv bolova ) moze rodit.kad je sve bilo gotovo ustipnula sam se jer sam se bojala da se ne probudim.
sretno.

----------


## pinocchio

u prvoj trudnoći me ničega nije bilo strah. živjela sam u totalnom neznanju ali sam sebe uspjela uvjeriti da znam taman toliko koliko mi treba. pokazalo se da nisam znala niti toliko. u drugoj trudnoći sam se ustrtarila, a još mi danas zvone riječi dr. jukića kada mi je rekao da je strah dobar jer nas on tjera naprijed. u mom je slučaju doista bilo tako. živjela sam s tim mojim strahom svakodnevno i nisam ga pokušavala ignorirati ili otjerati. onako, bio je tu uz mene. postepeno se otapao i sve što je ostalo od njega je bio onaj lagani toliko puta proživljeni osjećaj treperenja pred odlazak na neki daleki put u neku nepoznatu zemlju. sve me trnci prođu kad se sjetim.

mislim da je dobro razmišljati o strahu kao o nekom indikatoru i pokušati skužiti što nam naše tijelo i um poručuju. strah u trudnoći je kao i bol u porodu. ima smisla i što više u to vjerujemo to nam se lakše nositi s tim.

----------


## Smajlić

> mislim da je dobro razmišljati o strahu kao o nekom indikatoru i  pokušati skužiti što nam naše tijelo i um poručuju. strah u trudnoći je  kao i bol u porodu. ima smisla i što više u to vjerujemo to nam se lakše  nositi s tim.


viš, ovo je zanimljivo.

----------


## sikica

Četvrta trudnoća, a u meni najviše strepnje ikada do sad.....ni ispisati ne mogu bujicu misli koje mi se motaju po glavi!!!
Sad onako smrtno ozbiljno shvaćam da ništa nije niti pod mojom  niti pod medicinskom kontrolom...........ah...

----------


## Smajlić

> Četvrta trudnoća, a u meni najviše strepnje ikada do sad.....ni ispisati ne mogu bujicu misli koje mi se motaju po glavi!!!
> Sad onako smrtno ozbiljno shvaćam da ništa nije niti pod mojom  niti pod medicinskom kontrolom...........ah...


 ovo isto potpisujem od riječi do riječi. Samo kaj je meni 3. trudnoća.

----------


## spunky125

1. trudnoća ispunjena strahovima, strepnjama, ružnim snovima, plakanjem, samoćom, ležanjem.... ne baš lijepo, ali dobili prekranog dečka i sve 5. 

2. trudnoća sve super do 1. hospitalizacije zbog tlaka, onda sam se malo prizemljila, prošlo mi je puno toga kroz glavu, a završilo samo zaključkom da ćemo sve preživjeti samo da s M. bude sve ok, i bilo je. Preživjeli smo i odvojenost (1. put sa starijim) i 2hospitalizaciuje i happyend je uslijedio kad smo u sri pušteni doma.

----------


## Val

1. trudnoća-konstantni strah potaknut lošim iskustvima mojih poznanica (blizanačke trudnoće).
2.trudnoća-najpriješ šok i negiranje i briga kako/što/zašto, a onda opušteno...čak, pomalo, i skromno s obzirom da su mi blizanci oduzimali previše vremena i emocija
pa se trudnoći i bebi nisam imala kad više posvećivati.

----------


## Anemona

> 1. trudnoća-konstantni strah potaknut lošim iskustvima mojih poznanica (blizanačke trudnoće).
> 2.trudnoća-najpriješ šok i negiranje i briga kako/što/zašto, a onda opušteno...čak, pomalo, i skromno s obzirom da su mi blizanci oduzimali previše vremena i emocija
> pa se trudnoći i bebi nisam imala kad više posvećivati.


Kad vidim tvoj prekrasni potpis, dakle prvo blizanci, pa još jedna bebica, nekako mi glupo ispada što se toliko brinem.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Val

*Anemona*, pa, meni je normalno da se pojavljuje strah, samo ja drugi puta nisam imala kad bojati se.
Jesam i ja razmišljala kako ćemo sve to izvest, ali se nisam bojala jer smo se, uz blizance, naučili praktičnosti
i jednostavnosti funkcioniranja s dvoje djece. pa sam mislila kud dvoje tud i troje (na tragu onog topica ane.m).
Bojala sam se samo njihove reakcije jer su me svi plašili ljubomorom, a oni su seku prihvatili s takvom ljubavi da je to
nešto nevjerojatno.

----------


## mihim

OT sorry. al stvarno je prekrasno kad vidis kak se vec tak mali vole. nocas bebac 2,5 god,probudi se piskit, ne vidi malte ne, prvo pitanje - a di je seka? nije bila u krevetu nego u kindicu jer sam ja jos bila budna.

----------


## Anemona

> *Anemona*, pa, meni je normalno da se pojavljuje strah, samo ja drugi puta nisam imala kad bojati se.
> Jesam i ja razmišljala kako ćemo sve to izvest, ali se nisam bojala jer smo se, uz blizance, naučili praktičnosti
> i jednostavnosti funkcioniranja s dvoje djece. pa sam mislila kud dvoje tud i troje (na tragu onog topica ane.m).
> *Bojala sam se samo njihove reakcije* jer su me svi plašili ljubomorom, a oni su seku prihvatili s takvom ljubavi da je to
> nešto nevjerojatno.


Vidiš ovo je korijen svih mojih strahova vezanih za trudnoću.
Kako će starije dijete reagirati? Poprilično je vezan za mene.
Kako će se sad najednom naučiti da nije svo vrijeme samo za njega?
Kako će uopće prihvatiti da mene nema nekoliko dana?
Kako će prihvati da beba cica puuuno puta dnevno, da ju treba nanašati,...?
Užasno se bojim da ne ispadne npr. kao sve super, pa kad dođe beba kući onda šok, panika,... ono tipa, ajde ju sad brzo vratite. (Znam da ovo zvuči totalno glupo, ali brine me).
Nema on neki "idiličan" stav o bebama. On je jedinac, ali od rođenja provodi svakodnevno vrijeme s djecom mojeg brata, tako da ustvari nije naviknut biti sam. Čak sad taman imamo i malu bebu u kući, i vidi da puno cica, da plače,... Sve to on vidi, ali ja se užasno bojim.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Smajlić

nijedno dijete nema idiličan stav prema ili o bebama. mislim da je rijetko koje na početku oduševljeno činjenicom da mora dijeliti mamu i tatu.
i svaki roditelj se boji kako će dijete prihvatiti pridošlicu.

u biti ovo ne pišem direktno Anemoni, jer ona dobro zna moje strahove i moja razmišljanja, kao i ja njena uostalom, i razum mi uvijek govori da je to što osjećamo normalno (naravno dok nas ne izjeda toliko da ne možemo normalno funkcionirati).

----------


## Val

Često puta taj strah zbog ljubomore starijeg djeteta ispadne neutemeljen pa se ja nadam da će tako i kod vas biti.
dobra priprema čini čuda, a okruženost djecom može biti odlična vježba.
Anemona, kako reagira kad ti primiš malu bebu?

kod mojih je situacija takva da su oni oduvijek dijelili sve nas pa još jedna beba nije stvarala veliki problem.
malo su me "gnjavili" dok sam izdajala, ali i to je brzo prošlo.

----------


## tajuska

prvo cestitam!  :Smile: 
meni trudnoca nije bila niti blazena niti predivna i da nisam sto posto sigurna kak je u zivotu super imati brata ili seku nema sanse da bi opet bila trudna. a osim uzasnog naoticanja nisam imala nikakvih ozbiljnijih fizickih problema (ok, udebljala sam se ko prasica pa me kicma ubijala i pred kraj sam se osjecala ko nasukani kit, al za to sam si sama kriva). ali zato sam od one crtice na testu bila u totalnoj panici hocu li ja to znati, moci. nikad me male bebe nisu zanimale, nisam imala pojma o njima i doslovno sam mislila da bebe koje ne doje piju kravlje mlijeko. sve me mucilo. dali sam izabrala dovoljno dobra kolica, da li sam kupila adekvatnu robicu (masu puta sam se probudila usred noci u panici oko toga kaj obuci na bebu po zimi). onda mi je islo na zivce kaj ne pusim i kaj nemrem na koncertu popit pivu. pa sam bila ljuta na sebe kaj sam se tolko uprasila da nemrem stajati od bolova u kicmi. preko ljeta me nerviralo kaj nemrem cijeli dan biti na plazi i prziti se. a tek kad sam pocetkom 12. mjeseca otisla na porodiljni. uzas, mislila sam da cu umrijeti doma. zadnjih mjesec dana su mi jedini izlasci bili odlazak na glasovanje i na ctg u zabocku bolnicu. uglavnom, nervirala me valjda svaka sekunda trudnoce. jedino kaj mi je bilo super kaj se mala redovno ritala kad bi mi bilo dosadno kaj sam ja protumacila kao znak njenog zabavnog karaktera  :Smile:  i jedine dvije stvari koje me uopce nisu brinule su porod i dojenje. iz nekog bizarnog razloga sam bila milijon posto sigurna da ce moje tijelo to shendlati bez problema. za porod mi je jedina priprema bilo slaganje play liste za mp3 player i par clanaka o metodama opustanja - najveca briga mi je bila nabava spavacice. a oko dojenja sam citala rodine tekstove i pogledala dvd. nisam imala niti jednu flasicu, niti izdajalicu, nista (naravno, u nedjelju je zakoniti jurio dezurnu zagorsku ljekarnu da sve pribavi jer su bili neki pocetni problemcici).
od kad sam rodila sam prestala panicariti (vecinu vremena) i malo mi je samopouzdanje naraslo. ali mala je prilicno, kako se to kaze, zahtjevne prirode i cesto mi djeluje nervozno, nezadovoljno i uzasno me muci griznja savjesti da je za to krivo to moje psihicko stanje tijekom trudnoce. nekako se nadam da cu drugi put biti mirnija bar kaj se tice ovoga jel ja to mogu i znam. a i vjerujem da ce me bubamarac u svom stilu toliko okupirati da se necu stici niti uprasiti niti puno misliti.
iako redovno izazovem sveopce zgrazanje svojim pogledom na trudnocu, mislim da je sasvim normalno da je covjek zabrinut i u panici. meni i dalje odgoj djeteta izgleda kao najizazovnija stvar u svemiru i svatko bi trebao pred time osjecati bar nekakav strah.

----------


## mihim

> Kako će starije dijete reagirati? Poprilično je vezan za mene.
> Kako će se sad najednom naučiti da nije svo vrijeme samo za njega?
> Kako će uopće prihvatiti da mene nema nekoliko dana?
> Kako će prihvati da beba cica puuuno puta dnevno, da ju treba nanašati,...?
> Užasno se bojim da ne ispadne npr. kao sve super, pa kad dođe beba kući onda šok, panika,... ono tipa, ajde ju sad brzo vratite. (Znam da ovo zvuči totalno glupo, ali brine me).


 pa realne stvari te brinu, makar moram priznat mene to nije stiglo mucit jer sam se bojala da se necu vratit iz bolnice, ludo znam.
svako dijete je za sebe al mogu ti svoje iskustvo napisat.
1. i moj misic je ful vezan za mene, jedino odvajanje su nam jaslice koje je super od pocetka prihvatio. njegova reakcija, gledao ju je prvih dana, prve tri noci nakon sto smo dosle doma budio se oko 2, il 3 u noci i plakao ( vristao ). 
2. hm, ja sam imala srecu da je malena jako puno spavala, a ja sam za to vrijeme bila s njim. sve je bilo super nekih mjesec i pol dok je i mm bio doma, a kad je poceo radit bilo je malo napeto. npr. sama s njima, ona hoce cicu, stavim ju, a on mi se objesi za nogu i vice nosi me, maki seku... - nije dugo trajalo. jednom ju je udario.
3. bio je doma s tatom i bez problema nekih. bio je ful zbunjen kad su mi jednom dosli u posjetu.
4. ne znam, nadam se da ce bit beba spavalica bar prvih dana.
eto, moje iskustvo. 
a kolko vidim tvoj maleni je stariji od mog 7 mj. nadam se da ce prihvatit bebicu.
mihi sad obozava seku, al ipak ne mogu si dopustit ostavit ih same u prostoriji, eventualno na pol minute ak sam uvjerena da je zastitnicki nastrojen i da bi ju cuvao. al moj tek ima 2,5 goidne. sretno!!!!

----------


## anamar

> Vidiš ovo je korijen svih mojih strahova vezanih za trudnoću.
> Kako će starije dijete reagirati? Poprilično je vezan za mene.
> Kako će se sad najednom naučiti da nije svo vrijeme samo za njega?
> Kako će uopće prihvatiti da mene nema nekoliko dana?
> Kako će prihvati da beba cica puuuno puta dnevno, da ju treba nanašati,...?
> Užasno se bojim da ne ispadne npr. kao sve super, pa kad dođe beba kući onda šok, panika,... ono tipa, ajde ju sad brzo vratite. (Znam da ovo zvuči totalno glupo, ali brine me).
> Nema on neki "idiličan" stav o bebama. On je jedinac, ali od rođenja provodi svakodnevno vrijeme s djecom mojeg brata, tako da ustvari nije naviknut biti sam. Čak sad taman imamo i malu bebu u kući, i vidi da puno cica, da plače,... Sve to on vidi, ali ja se užasno bojim.


moja je prvorođena nakon dolaska bebe imala reakciju. nije bila ljubomorna na seku, ali je osjećala da se sve promijenilo i da mi više nismo tu samo za nju, nego ih ima dvije. konkretno, počela je praviti probleme oko jela i uspavljivanja, tražeći da našu pažnju usmjerimo prema njoj. 

zanimala ju je seka, pa smo ju poticali da nam pomaže oko presvlačenja i kupanja. osim toga svako slobodno vrijeme MM i ja smo provodili u 1 na 1 interakciji s njom. dojila sam i čitala priče, beba je spavala, a nas dvije smo se igrale. MM bi svaki dan izašao sa starijom u šetnju, iako bi vrijeme bilo loše. inače moja starija nije imala nikakvih iskustava s malim bebama prije seke, a niti s većom djecom. upravo, suprotno bila je u središtu pažnje ne samo nas, nego i baka i dida, te ostale rodbine. 

rekla bih da djeca odražavaju osjećaje svojih roditelja. zato, ako se bojiš i strahuješ možeš samo pogoršati bilo koju situaciju koju budeš imala. u biti trebaš se bojati i brinuti za svoje reakcije kad dođe bebe, a ne za njegove.

----------


## Anemona

Moje dijete ustvari nikad nije bio jedino dijete u kući, tako da je s te strane naviknut da su uvijek s njim kod bake i druga djeca, pa i kod nas u stanu uvijek su na par sati dnevno i bratova djeca, tako da na neki način ipak je naviknut na podjelu pažnje. A s druge strane mi se čini da ga je to još više nekako "vezalo" za mene i MM - a, jer je nama "jedini", a drugima ne. Malo kompliciram, ha?  :Rolling Eyes: 
Uglavnom, neka samo sve dobro prođe (trudnoća, porod,...), a prvi mjesec sam zamislila na način da će MM biti doma i ako će veče dijete tražiti puno pažnje, ja ću oko manjeg pokušati obaviti samo osnovno (tu smatram dojenje), ostalo MM, a za to vrijeme ja s večim. Pa dok ne poludim.  :Laughing:

----------


## Beti3

*Anemona:* Pa dok ne poludim.

Točno tako- ali svatko izgura, pa ćete i vi. Baš sam se nasmijala na tu izjavu, ali nemoj se bojati. 

Ljubav se množi , a ne dijeli.

----------


## anamar

evo ja nisam poludila. još.
a starija još ima _trenutke_ koje pripisujem rođenju sestre.

no, ti trudnički strahovi, nisu me baš često kačili. vjerojatno je stvar kraktera. osim toga u drugoj sam trudnoći jako puno radila, pa nisam stigla na to misliti.
neću lagati, imala sam strahove kako ćemo svladati roditeljstvo dvoje djece. jer često sam ovdje na forumu mogla pročitati da je s jednog djeteta prijeći na dvoje, teže, nego s dvoje na troje. promatrajući prijatelje koji imaju više djece, razgovarajući o tome, kao i čitajući iskustva s foruma ti su se strahovi brzo omekšali.

također, cijelu je situaciju olakšala činjenica, što starija jednostavno nije ljubomoran tip.

----------


## mihim

> a prvi mjesec sam zamislila na način da će MM biti doma i ako će veče dijete tražiti puno pažnje, ja ću oko manjeg pokušati obaviti samo osnovno (tu smatram dojenje), ostalo MM, a za to vrijeme ja s večim. Pa dok ne poludim.


meni je pajkila pa ne znam, ne mogu bas bit pametna. al podjeli kad vec dijelis pola pola, a ne samo dojenje. kad je meni malena bila budna, mm je otiso setat s malenim ili malo do svojih. bebica treba mamu. i ja sam na pocetku ak bi bila sama npr. ak su oboje kenjkali u isto vrijeme, automatski letala Mihi u, dok nisam popi..... i rekla ne moze vise. oni su veliki i mogu odgodit nesto na sekundu, a beba ne. druga je stvar bas prvih dana, da se stariji nebi osjecao odbacen bla,bla, kuzis me valjda. al dođe sve na svoje. ja sam presretna kaj je tak mala razlika jer se vec sad znaju skupa poigrat i bas se vole. a da je nekad naporno, moram priznat da je.

----------


## Anemona

Moram napisati, kad sam več otvorila temu, da eto, očito sam imala neki predosjećaj. Danas sam prokrvarila - trudnoća je otišla samo od sebe.  :Sad: 

Cijelo vrijeme sam smatrala i razgovarala s MM - om da nije normalno da se tako negativno osjećam, toliko u panici,...

----------


## lola_34

Žao mi je, Anemona.

Bit će bolje drugi put.

----------


## Cubana

A joj, strasno mi je zao  :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Mima

Jako mi je žao Anemona, drži se.

----------


## anamar

baš mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## tajuska

a joj, zao mi je...drzte se!

----------


## mihim

zao mi je jako. ja sam miislila da trebas rodit skoro, al bilo mi je cudno kak nisam skuzila da si trudna. zao mi je..

----------


## Beti3

Oh, Anemona, znam kako ti je. Piši još ako ćeš si time olakšati, tu smo za podršku.

----------


## bzara

jako mi je žao!  :Crying or Very sad: 
piši kad god osjetiš potrebu, bit će ti lakše!  :Love:

----------


## Val

ajme, baš mi je žao  :Sad:  (slično sam se ja osjećala u prvoj trudnoći, i isto se dogodilo  :Sad: )

----------


## Anemona

> ajme, baš mi je žao  (slično sam se ja osjećala u prvoj trudnoći, i isto se dogodilo )


Da se još malo javim. Jednostavno sam bila izvan sebe, totalno sam se osjećala čudno, baš u panici, prestrašeno, zbunjeno, o plačljivosti da ne govorim,..., a nisam uopće mogla verbalizirati u čemu je problem. 
To sve me je onda još jače nerviralo, jer mi je nabijalo osjećaj krivnje zašto se tako loše osjećam umjesto da se veselim.
Ipak valjda ima nešto u nekakvom predosjećaju. Nemam pojma. 
Hvala svima na lijepim riječima, slobodno nastavimo u o ostalim strahovima u trudnoći.

----------


## babylove

Anemona, doista mi je žao...znam kako ti je....iza mene je jedna izvanmaternična i jedan spontani...a s ovom trudnoćom od početka su komplikacije sada brojim 29+4 i nadam se da ću uspjeti izdržati barem još malo ako ne i do kraja...

----------


## pippo

> Hvala svima na lijepim riječima, slobodno nastavimo u o ostalim strahovima u trudnoći.


ovo mi je prva trudnoća, prokrvarila sam u 11 tjednu i od onda tjednima strogo mirovala. Sad sam u 20. tj i svi nalazi su uredni, pa šećemo i ne trebam više mirovati. Svake noći sam na porodu ili pregledu, a obično dežuraju prijatelji koji nemaju nikakve veze s medicinom.

----------


## More Snova

neznam što mi se događa u zadnje vrijeme, dali su to hormoni i dali stvarno žene imaju svakakve misli po glavi i strahove, al stalno mi po glavi strah od poroda, prvo me bilo jako strah za bebicu a sad me to prošlo i počela paničarit da se meni šta na porodu ne desi..Pa koji mi je.... neznam jel ima veze što mi je ova trudnoća puna stresova nekih i komplikacija pa mi mozak luduje, al nikako da se oduprem strahu od ''intuicije'' kao govorila je cijelu trudnoću a nitko je nije shvačao za ozbiljno...joooj žene jel ovo normalno????? :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ifigenija

> Nisam pronašla sličnu temu, pa otvaram.
> Da odmah napomenem, da se ne povede rasprava u krivom smjeru, naravno da je trudnoća prekrasno stanje, kojoj se večina nas jako veseli, jedva čeka,... naravno da je najbitnije zdrava beba i majka,... To se sve podrazumijeva.
> 
> Ovo je tema o "negativnim" osjećajima u trudnoći, strahovima, strepnjama, zabrinutosti,...
> Da li ste imale/imate takve negativne osjećaje?
> 
> Mene osobno je iznenadilo, jer u prvoj trudnoći (dugo čekanoj) bila sam totalno sigurna u sebe, u svoje sposobnosti, znanje,... Povremeno sam se znala malo zabrinuti radi poroda, ali ništa specijalno, ništa vrijedno spomena.
> Na kraju je i sve proteklo lijepo i prilično lagano, imam sad več velikog, prekrasnog trogodišnjaka. 
> 
> ...



Isto kao i ti  :Smile: 

panika - jer znaš u što se upuštaš  :Smile: 

Drži se!

Bit će dobro!

----------


## arwenzg

Meni je druga trudnoća i isto sam prepuna strahova.. najviše od poroda... Možda zato što mi je prvi prošao zaista dobro pa sam zato sad sva na iglama... i cijela sam napeta cijelo vrijeme, još sam jučer imala i kontrakcije a tek sam 25. tjedan... smrzla sam se od straha... Mislim da su mi u ovoj trudnoći puno više "skočili" hormoni... stalno sam u nekoj brizi i strahu...

----------


## More Snova

> Meni je druga trudnoća i isto sam prepuna strahova.. najviše od poroda... Možda zato što mi je prvi prošao zaista dobro pa sam zato sad sva na iglama... i cijela sam napeta cijelo vrijeme, još sam jučer imala i kontrakcije a tek sam 25. tjedan... smrzla sam se od straha... Mislim da su mi u ovoj trudnoći puno više "skočili" hormoni... stalno sam u nekoj brizi i strahu...


Da, ma užas..i to gdje mi je prvi porod prošao ma kao da nisam ni rodila,za tren , svaka žena bi ga željela...pa i cijela trudnoća..ali sada majko valjda stvarno šta kažeš su hormoni puno više skočili...ma grozan feeling kad te obuzme opsjedajuća misao...

----------


## arwenzg

Da!! Prva trudnoća kao iz bajke, tek tamo sa nekih 4-5 mjeseci počeo rast trbuh i on je bio valjda jedini pokazatelj da sam trudna.. A sada sve simptome koje trudnice mogu imati ja ih imam, bile su tu i mučnine i krvarenje desni, sve smrdi, stalno nešto pušem jer mi je teško... non stop nešto  :Smile:  Bolove u leđime neću ni spominjat... a onda još i sjednem za komp i kao da sam u potrazi za još kojim simptom ili nešto... grooznoo...

----------


## Elluna

Imam boljih i lošijih dana.
Nekako mi se čini da strahove i strepnje koje prolazim prolaze i ostale majke;
tipa - da li će beba biti zdrava, da li dovoljno pazim na što mogu pazit,
da li se pripremam koliko mogu za brigu i njegu tog malog bića koje nam dolazi,
ali čini mi se da ipak većinu vremena ok i trudim se mislit pozitivno.
No međutim, ima dana kada mi dođe sjest i plakat (što se na kraju i dogodi)
od te anksioznosti što će biti i kako...
Onda okrivim hormone, i slijedeći dan se trudim pogledat sve opet iz ljepše perspektive.
Imam se za koga trudit, imam se čemu veselit!  :Heart:

----------


## buci-buci

Evo cure izvlačim ovu temu iz ropotarnice. Ne znam za vas ali mene mene je stalno strah. Stalno razmišljam o tome da li će beba biti zdrava, da li sve radim kako treba. Najgore od svega je što me počelo biti strah mojih strahova odnosno razmišljam da li moje negativne misli utječu na bebu čak. Gotovo ne prođe dan da ja ne zaplačem zbog sitnica. Zasada je još dobro jer je MM uz mene i on me tješi no uskoro će mi otići raditi sezonu na more  (jednostavno mora) i onda se bojim da ću samo plakati i da će to loše utjecati na bebu. Dakle svega sam svjesna, no ne mogu si pomoći jednostavno ne mogu. Nadam se da su to smo hormoni i da će sve biti u redu. Barem imam vas.  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## snelly85

Lasica,obavezno provjeri stitnjacu.
Kakav ti je tlak?
Obavezno napomeni ginekologu,srce u trudnoci je pod opterecenjem velikim.
Jel bi ti bilo mozda bolje da vise setas?Da rasteretis srce.

----------


## glow

Snelly baš mi je drago, bravo vas dvije!

Vrci na prehranu pazim od prvog povišenog šećera otprije 3 mjeseca. Ništa više  tekućine ne pijem nego normalno. Al svejedno sam se naručila ujutro za vađenje šećera, da ne nagađam. Javim. 
Sestra je usput rekla da može biti samo normalna faza trudnoće i hormoni kad je to sad od 5,6 dana počelo. 
Masala. 
Zabrinulo me, a generalno se osjećam odlično.

----------


## glow

Optimist, prije 3 mj šećer iz krvi bio 5.7, a nakon 10 dana radila OGTT i bio je 5.6.

Sad sam šećer iz KS pomaknula za vađenje sutra ujutro!

Vrci jedem više malih obroka. Plava riba, piletina, povrće, žitarice, mahunarke. Mlijeko, jogurt, zobene pahuljice.
Rijetko neki kolačić, kugla sladoleda, al generalno ništa slatko, gazirano, kruh. Grickam orašaste plodove, voće, žitarice.

----------


## lasica1234

Primjetila sam to unazad 2 tjedna kad sam bila u dm-u..mislila sam sa cu se srusiti pa je cak mm mislio da su otkucaji poviseni jer sam se prepala. Inace imam nizi krvni tlak (100/60 npr-nekada i manje). Zeljezo mi je isto nisko ali u normali.. ali ful mi utjece na kvalitetu zivota to u zadnje vrijeme jer nisam sposobna nigdje sama otici. Snelly mozda i bi.. jer sam bas i muzu rekla kako mi je cak u setnji okej, ali cim stanem (npr u ducanu dok biram namirnice) odmah se vrati. Sad zadnje mi je bilo skroz u mirovanju (lezala sam) a inace isto tako kod kucanskih poslova- ma nema pravila zapravo. Sad sam zvala svog privatnog dr i on mi kaze da samo legnem kad je tako, da mi ne treba terapija..hm.. ovo vase mi se cini tocnije.

----------


## lasica1234

Optimist, vidim da ti nisam na zadnje odg. 118 mi je bilo nakon sjedenja na kavi s muzem (mineralnu sam pila, ne kavu  :Smile: )

----------


## glow

Lasice samo umjereno. Šetnja sigurno dobro dođe, ali ne duga u tvom slučaju, obzirom na stanje. I mirovanje naravno. Inače je u trudnoći malo povišen rad srca, normalan. Samo prati svoje tijelo, izbjegavaj vrućine i nagle promjene tamp, zato ti se u dućanima brzo pogorša.

----------


## Eci

Joj nagle promjene temperature su koma. Meni se zavrti kad Izlazim iz dućana van na vrućinu. I inače sam imala vrtoglavice po ovoj vrućini ali mi je super od kad pijem elebaby, valjda je bio problem u željezu.

----------


## Optimist

Kad su tahikardije u pitanju, setnja ih pojacava, kao i svaka aktivnost, srce brze kuca nego u mirovanju. 
U lezecem polozaju puls je najnizi, ali ne mozes stalno lezati. 
Ako ikako mozes, odi kod kardiologa, ali i on ce te najprije poslati vaditi krvnu sliku, hormone stitnjace i zeljezo. 
Ako se ne osjecas dobro, nije ni dobro ni pametno trpiti, jer ima pomoci.

----------


## Optimist

glow, ma i ja mislim da je to trudnocin hir  :Wink: 
Ali da ne strahujes, otkloni sumnju na secer. Bit ce to sve OK, sretno i javi!

----------


## lasica1234

Hvala cure  :Kiss:

----------


## aishwarya

Eci, Elebaby ima jako malo željeza, Elevit ima puno više

----------


## Optimist

lasice, ima jos jedna mogucnost...ako si u zadnje vrijeme anksioznija, zabrinutija, i to moze biti razlog  :Wink:

----------


## glow

Optimist i ja se nadam hormonskom čudnovatom hiru!
Javim, naravno. Hvala cure, držite mi se.

----------


## lasica1234

Optimist hmm.. ne znam sta bi rekla.. na pocetku trudnoce sam bila puno gora po tom pitanju. Jedino ako nisam svjesna. Razmotriti cu i tu mogucnost..

----------


## Optimist

> Optimist hmm.. ne znam sta bi rekla.. na pocetku trudnoce sam bila puno gora po tom pitanju. Jedino ako nisam svjesna. Razmotriti cu i tu mogucnost..


Uglavnom, kardiolog mi je neki dan rekao da toliki nas puls ne moze nastetiti bebi  :Kiss:

----------


## Eci

> Eci, Elebaby ima jako malo željeza, Elevit ima puno više


Vis , nisam na to obraćala pažnju. Pise za elebaby da je od 13 TT pa sam si sada tog kupila. U svakom slučaju nemam vrtoglavice od kada ga pijem. A možda je to sve u mojoj glavi

----------


## ooleot

dobar dan  :Smile: 
mogu se i ja upisati u zabrinute trudnice?
Dobro, zabrinuta sam ja od pocetka, al sad kad sam odgulila 25 tjedana, a komplikacija na komplikaciju ne prestaju....cini mi se da sam zabrinutija oko svake nove komplikacije nego sto sam bila na pocetku. Mozda zato sto je cilj sad blizi pa mi je grozno da se "toliko" blizu cilju nesto lose dogodi.

Najnovija na listi briga je duzina cerviksa koja je dosla do 1 cm. I sad taj 1 cm mora kak zna i umije izdrzati jos 70ak dana. Zajedno samnom i svim panikama oko svake kontrakcije i odlaska na wc.....

Mislim da je najgori dio to kad si vezan za krevet pa se je tesko zaokupiti necim drugim ili jednostavno otici prosetati/provozati/whatever. Samo ja, krevet i trbuh....

----------


## lasica1234

Ooleot, dobivas li kakvu terapiju? Vjerojatno su ti rekli ali pij jaaaaakooo puno vode..znam da to smanjuje kontrakcije. Jesi li doma ili u bolnici?

----------


## ooleot

Magnezij (300 ili 600 ak me bas uhvate al izbjegavam 600 jer onda crijeva polude pa stalno visim na wc pa onda barem 2 3 kontrakcije mogu pripisati tome) i Normabel (1-2 dnevno isto prema potrebi) je terapija.
Imam boljih i losijih dana. Tipa jucer ih je bilo barem 20, sto jacih sto slabijih. Bila sam vec spremna otic u bolnicu. Danas do sada dvije neke slabasne.

Za sada sam jos doma. Nisam sigurna jel mi ima smisla inzistirati na bolnici jer nemam bolova samo se trbuh stvrdne tu i tamo. 
Doc me uvjerava da nisam za intravenozne tokolitike jer se oni koriste za zaustavljanje ozbiljnih trudova i kao terapija od 48 do 72 sata, a da je ovo moje neozbiljno ili nedovoljno ozbiljno. Cervix je 1 cm vec mjesec dana, a u tih mjesec dana smo prezivjeli ohoho tih bh kontrakcija. Da su htjele neko zlo napraviti valjda bi vec napravile. Al opet.... strah je prisutan.
Tak da kontrola svaki tjedan i lezanje.... puno lezanja.

I da ... voda.. imam te svoje dvije boce. jedna ujutro, druga popodne  :Smile: 
sto me podsjeti da je vec 12 i da malo kasnim s jutarnjom bocom  :Smile: ))))

----------


## snelly85

Ooleot,jesu ti radili serklazu?
Unutarnje usce je zatvoreno?
Bas mi je cudno da te nisu ostavili u bolnici....
Drzim fige da izdrzite  :Smile: 
Za utjehu ja sam rodena u 30.tt ali jako sitna,1050kg i 31 cm  :Smile:

----------


## aishwarya

Ooelot, meni se cerviks počeo skraćivati prije 20. tjedna i s 3,2 je u tjedan dana došao na 1,9. Zato sam i bila na strogom mirovanju do 29. tjedna. Isto sam imala kontrakcije, neke sam osjetila, neke nisam, ali su se vidjele na uzv. sad sam u 34. tjednu, duljinu cerviksa mi više nitko ne gleda, unutarnje ušće mi je zatvoreno. To mi je najbolji nalaz u posljednje tri trudnoće i uopće ne sumnjam da ćemo doći do kraja. 
Znam da ti je teško, meni je bilo povremeno za poludjeti. Ali moraš vjerovati da te doktori imaju pod kontrolom, prate tvoje stanje i da je dobro što je duljina cerviksa nepromijenjena mjesec dana što znači da mirovanje daje rezultate. Iz iskustva ti mogu reći da psihički postaje lakše kad prijeđete granicu preživljavanja i uđete u 25. tjedan, pa 29. tjedan, još malo lakše i tako...
E, i uz knjige, ako možeš čitati, preporučujem Netflix  :Smile:

----------


## ooleot

Nope bez serklaze. To sa serklazom je bas konfuzno. Neki doktori bi ju odmah radili... neki kazu da nema smisla i da ak cerviks hoce odustati, odustat ce bez obzira a nije postupak bez rizika pogotovo na ovak malo manjem cerviksu. Pa nakon nekoliko konzultacija odlucih se ne konzultirati vise jer od svakog cujem drugo pa to malo izludjuje. Doc smatra da nisam kandidat jer da bi postupak mogao pojacati i uozbiljiti kontrakcije.
Isto tak navodno se ni ne radi nakon 24 tj. Aj ja sam sad 25. to je blizu. Mozda bi ju i napravili.
Bila sam i u bolnici ... doduse ima tome vec mjesec dana. I nis mi nisu napravili. Mjerili temperaturu i tlak ujutro. Malo mi je bilo blesavo tam lezati bez ikakvih intervencija ili pregleda ili iceg. To bas mogu i doma.
Onda kad sam pitala koji su im planovi za mene, rekli su da me prate i da sam tam ak se nekaj pocne dogadjati. A nis se nije dogadjalo pa sam otisla doma. Doduse onda sam bila zbog laganog krvarenja pa ih je mozda to vise brinulo od cerviksa. Jer oko njega se definitivno nisu uzbudjivali.

A kaj se tice otvaranja. Bila sam na 3.9 cm do pred mjesec dana sve ok, nitko nis nije komplicirao. Onda je pocelo unutarnje usce poprimati abecedu (malo T malo V malo Y malo U) ovisno od pregleda do pregleda. I tocno je ovisilo o polozaju bebe jer cim bi okrenuo glavu ode moje V u U u real timeu dok ga gledamo na ultrazvuku i izgubim 1-2 cm na ocigled. Pa se opet vrati na 3 za minutu i tak...
Jedino je ovih zadnjih 1 cm stabilno i postojano. Bar za sada.

Utjeha ili ne 30 tj mi se cini taaaaako daleko  :Smile: 

U svakom slucaju mislim da cu pricekati jos tjedan dana do iduceg pregleda i ak mi fali i 1 mm cerviksa od zadnji put onda se idem prijavit u bolnicu, bar da dobijem pikice za pluca ak vec nebu nis od serklaze.

----------


## lasica1234

Ooleot, bas sam htjela reci za pikice za pluca.. nemam puno iskustva sa svime time ali saljem pozitivne vibrice da izdrzis sto duze  :Kiss:

----------


## glow

Ooleot sretno i dobrodošla.
U istom smo tjednu  :Smile: 
Ja uopće nisam u tim vodama, zatvorena sam uredno na pregledima pa nikad s dr po tom pitanju, nisam razgovarala.
Al vjerujem da je 30.tj iz ove perspektive, poprilično daleko.
Navijam da sve bude u redu i biti će, odmor ti odgovara kad se stanje ne pogoršava, hvala Bogu.

Ja prijavljujem da mi je šećer jutros izmjeren i s povišenih 5.6 iz KS prije 2.5 mjeseca, nivelirao se u normalu, tj. 5.2!! Jeeej!
Ajde 5.1 je gornja uredna granica i sestra je rekla da je to sve odlično te da ako je urin, tlak i KS u redu, a je - da je ta konstantna glad, samo hormonalna faza. Ooookej. Budemo i to prošli.

----------


## ooleot

hvala svima na vibricama.

ja od silnog mirovanja (a mirujem vec cca 3 mj zbog razno raznih razloga) jos nisam ni dosla do ogtt-a
opce nemam pojma dal mi ga ima smisla (dal opce smijem) to i raditi.
radije bum se prebacila na 1800 dijetu ovak na blef nego sjedila 2 3 sata i time nastetila tom mom jadnom cerviksu.
samo moram izbaciti onaj popodnevni sladoled  :Smile:  to ne bi trebalo biti jako tesko :D valjda .... :D

----------


## lasica1234

Glow suuuuper!!!! Drago mi je!! Ooleot, nisam sigurna da je u tvom slucaju pametna dijeta. Naime, mojoj kolegici kojoj je prijetio raniji porod (ivf trudnoca uspjela nakon godina i godina pokusavanja) su cak preporucili cokoladu svaki dan (iako se trudnicama ne preporucuje) kako bi beba sto vise dobila na tezini.. istina, od tada je proslo 10 godina, mozda se to i promijenilo. Bila je kod vrcica u petrovoj od pocetka.

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Znam da nisam bas normalna ali ne mogu si pomoci....znaci dns mi je 14 dpt..do sada su me cicke bolile na, dodir ali sam primjetila jucer i dns kao da me manje bole nego do sada....isto tako non stop mi je bilo vruce i do jucer mi je bilo hladno...bojim se da se simptomi nisu povukli i da ce opet spontani biti !
Jako me panika dns ulovila...znam i svjesna sam svega i znam da je sve to tako rano i Lasica sve zna  :Smile: ) ali sam htjela provjeriti jos s nekim da li je izgubio simptome a da je ipak sve bilo ok???
Da li cicke svaki dan moraju boljeti da bi kakti sve bilo ok??
Dns mi je psihicki bas los dan !!

----------


## mono111

I da ! Osjecala sam do jucer pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha i toga isto vise nema..

----------


## Sanja :)

> Pozdrav. Da li je netko imao slicnu situaciju.
> Sa 19+2 mi je moj ginekolog utvrdio simetrican zastoj rasta (BPD 38.3 i FL 16.2) i manjak plodne vode (AFI 3).
> Hitno otisla u Petrovu,da bi mi tamo rekli da je nesto bolja situacija (BPD 39.9, FL 23.1, TT 163g, AC 9.99cm, AFI 10),ali da i dalje smatraju zastoj od 2tj (kao da sam trudna 17+1).
> U ponedeljak idem na amniocintezu,koju sam prije odbila jer je nuhalni nabor bio dobar.
> Strah me rezultata amniocinteze,što ako mi kažu rezultate 50-50,pa opet ne budem ništa znala,a vidjela sam da se i takve stvari dogadaju.  Koliko se uopce u Petrovoj ceka na rezultate?


Ja cu samo uletiti... Moja princess odlucila ne spavati 
Amnio je 100%. 
Ja sam ju radila privat i 3dan sam saznala za rezultat na down, a kroz 3tjedna je dosao cijeli nalaz.

----------


## snelly85

Mono111,imas moje upise od pocetka trudnoce di sam se tako brinula ko ti.
Razumijem taj strah jer je jaci od same tebe.
Meni su se cicke napuhivale i ispuhivale,boljele pa prestale boljet.....uglavnom simptomi su dolazili i odlazili.Nakon nekog vremena sam sd opustila i prestala toliko brinut kad sam vidla da se to mijenja iz dana u dan.
Ja kad sam imala spontani u 9.tt svi simptomi su bili prisutni,tako da je sve to individualno.
Ja drzim fige da bude sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

> Ooleot sretno i dobrodošla.
> U istom smo tjednu 
> Ja uopće nisam u tim vodama, zatvorena sam uredno na pregledima pa nikad s dr po tom pitanju, nisam razgovarala.
> Al vjerujem da je 30.tj iz ove perspektive, poprilično daleko.
> Navijam da sve bude u redu i biti će, odmor ti odgovara kad se stanje ne pogoršava, hvala Bogu.
> 
> Ja prijavljujem da mi je šećer jutros izmjeren i s povišenih 5.6 iz KS prije 2.5 mjeseca, nivelirao se u normalu, tj. 5.2!! Jeeej!
> Ajde 5.1 je gornja uredna granica i sestra je rekla da je to sve odlično te da ako je urin, tlak i KS u redu, a je - da je ta konstantna glad, samo hormonalna faza. Ooookej. Budemo i to prošli.


A zakaj su meni onda na Vv na nalaz 5.0 rekli da sam se za dlaku izvugla od dijagnoze?
Koliko sam skuzila gore na nalaz 5.1 stavljaju dijagnozu gd i onda te maltretiraju do kraja trudnoce.
A u vezi gladi,moj savjet ti je da izmedu obroka prode max 3 sata.
Znaci 3 glavna obroka i 2 meduobroka,meni je to pomoglo i osijecam se super,a i kile vise nejdu gore  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Snelly, tnx ! Znala sam da ce mi biti koma, ali nisam mislila vec sad.....

----------


## ooleot

Mono, sve je to normalno. Recimo mene su znale vise boljeti kad je bila biokemijska. Da sam se ravnala samo po cicama ovu trudnocu bi otpisala u 7 tj. A cek tek kasnije panike kad su se sve nekak ispuhale u nekom 18 tj. na neko vrijeme....
Uglavnom nemoj im vjerovati nis  :Wink:

----------


## snelly85

Ja sam bila sigurnada ce mi bit i gore i da cu se ponasat u njamanju ruku ko najveci psihopat.
Previse je straha bilo u meni.
Onda me jos na pocetku sa 10.tt ginekologica splasila jer mi je rekla da su bebi crijeva jos van trbuha....nemoram ti pricat koliko straha sam prozivjela,procitala i nase i strane forume na u temu.Uzas
I onda su valjda trudnicki hormoni poceli djelovat pa sam se nekako smirila i rekla bit ce kako mora bit,ovako nerviranjem stetim i sebi i bebi,a na nista nemrem utjecat.

----------


## ooleot

> Glow suuuuper!!!! Drago mi je!! Ooleot, nisam sigurna da je u tvom slucaju pametna dijeta. Naime, mojoj kolegici kojoj je prijetio raniji porod (ivf trudnoca uspjela nakon godina i godina pokusavanja) su cak preporucili cokoladu svaki dan (iako se trudnicama ne preporucuje) kako bi beba sto vise dobila na tezini.. istina, od tada je proslo 10 godina, mozda se to i promijenilo. Bila je kod vrcica u petrovoj od pocetka.


Prema zadnjem pregledu je bio tjedan dana veci. S obzirom na sve, samo neka bude veci  :Smile: 
Sad kad mi se zainati pa bum se plakala sa 40+3 tj. i bebacem preko 4 kg.
Kak ide ona... pazi sto zelis jer ti se moze i ostvariti  :Smile: ))

----------


## Vrci

> A zakaj su meni onda na Vv na nalaz 5.0 rekli da sam se za dlaku izvugla od dijagnoze?
> Koliko sam skuzila gore na nalaz 5.1 stavljaju dijagnozu gd i onda te maltretiraju do kraja trudnoce.
> A u vezi gladi,moj savjet ti je da izmedu obroka prode max 3 sata.
> Znaci 3 glavna obroka i 2 meduobroka,meni je to pomoglo i osijecam se super,a i kile vise nejdu gore


Da, 5.1 treba biti dijagnoza. A meni ju moj gin nije sluzbeno stavio. Imala sam 5.1 dva puta, jednom u krvnoj slici i jednom na ogtt

I rekao da nek se nista ne brinem,ali da pazim na prehranu. Tako da pazim dosta.

----------


## glow

Snelly, ne znam zašto tako kažu, al čujem da su jako rigorozni gore.
Meni je dr. Š. prije 3 mj na OGTT 5.6 bio iznimno zabrinut i  ozbiljno mi savjetovao dijetu baš s VV za šećer, ali ne dijagnozu!.. 
5.1 je granica urednog trudničkog šećera, a do prije nekog vremena bila je i 5.5 tako da vjerovatno ima veze s pristupom pojedinog doktora po tom pitanju!

Na prehranu odonda pazim i kile su se stabilizirale; zadnja 2 mjeseca dobijam po nepune 2 kile i generalno sam odlično. Nemam što reći, nek što duže potraje..

----------


## martinaP

Glow, logicno je da guk nataste pada kako trudnoca odmice. Ove trenutne granice za GD treba uzeti sa zrnom razuma, nitko normalan nece (ne bi trebao) trudnici nakeljiti.dijagnozu zbog guk-a nataste 5,3-5,4 ako su ostali pokazatelji uredni.

----------


## glow

Eto Martina, potpuno se slažem!  :Smile: 
Bilo mi je odlično što me moj dr. ozbiljno upozorio, a da nije radio paniku.
Nije me stavio na dijagnozu. 
Tako sa sam rano počela paziti na  pravilnu ishranu, al iskreno kad mi se  nešto izrazito jelo, pojela sam i osluškivala dal se osjećam dobro. I bila sam. Ovo govorim samo na svoju odgovornost jer sam uvidjela da mi se šećer povisio uslijed stresa više nego kasnije kad sam sve sredila o pojela kuglu, dvije sladoleda. 
Ponavljam ovo je samo moje individualno iskustvo, a uvjerena sam kako kroz sve nedoumice treba što mirnije prolaziti i kako se svaka trudnoća/trudnica i organizam, ne moraju "uvući" u referentne vrijednosti da bi sve bilo okej.
Pozdrav i hvala svima ❤

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Ne znam sto bi mislila.
A ziganje u jajniku?? Ali bas ziganje, ne bol nego kao ziganje....dns mj je to pocelo :/ bilo mi je zadnja dva puta...

----------


## Eci

Mono i mene je zigalo u jajnicima neko vrijeme pa prestalo
Sada su me zapravo pustili svi simptomi, ni cice me ne bole vise. U prijasnjim t me uopce nisu ni bolile. Sve je to OK, ne brini. 
Ooleot dobro došla!
Meni je šećer bio 5,1 i rekla mi je dr da mi.mora napisati dijagnozu ali da je do sada bila granica 5,5 i da se ne brinem, samo malo pripazim na slatko. Kada se ide na taj OGGT?

----------


## Optimist

> Ooleot sretno i dobrodošla.
> U istom smo tjednu 
> Ja uopće nisam u tim vodama, zatvorena sam uredno na pregledima pa nikad s dr po tom pitanju, nisam razgovarala.
> Al vjerujem da je 30.tj iz ove perspektive, poprilično daleko.
> Navijam da sve bude u redu i biti će, odmor ti odgovara kad se stanje ne pogoršava, hvala Bogu.
> 
> Ja prijavljujem da mi je šećer jutros izmjeren i s povišenih 5.6 iz KS prije 2.5 mjeseca, nivelirao se u normalu, tj. 5.2!! Jeeej!
> Ajde 5.1 je gornja uredna granica i sestra je rekla da je to sve odlično te da ako je urin, tlak i KS u redu, a je - da je ta konstantna glad, samo hormonalna faza. Ooookej. Budemo i to prošli.


glow, super, bas mi je drago!
Sestra ti je dobro rekla, sad mirno naprijed i s kocnicom prema smocnici  :Grin:

----------


## Optimist

mono, draga, jos ces strecati na svaki simptom ili nedostatak istoga...pravila nema, to si stalno ponavljaj. 
U tvojoj moci je mali dio toga i dajes ga, ostalo probaj prepustiti i bit ce sto ce biti, a bit ce dobro. 
Prvi uzv ce te umiriti  :Smile:

----------


## glow

Hvala cure  :Smile: 

Mono, sjećam se baš tih jakih žiganja, normalna su i prođu, ne brini!

Eci ako je šećer iz KS uredan, onda tek od 24 tt ide kontrolni OGTT

----------


## mono111

Tnx cureee !
Sve znam ali je tesko to primjeniti !! Jako tesko !

----------


## snelly85

Cure,nije vezano za temu. Steti li Raid aparatic za struju protiv komaraca trudnicama?
Ubijaju me komarci ali nekako mi se gadi udisat tu kemikaliju  :Sad: 
Ima netko iskustva?

----------


## aishwarya

Ne bih rekla, škodljivo je za ribe i bube, nije za kućne ljubimce i ljude.  Ja ih palim jer mi požderu djecu, a poslije ovih kiše ima ih puno

----------


## Vrci

Ja isto palim, kad je prozor otvoren. Jučer sam navečer dobila 3 uboda u šaku popodne u sobi, plus 2 po nogama. Da ne upalim aparatić ne bih mogla funkcionirati.
I zbog malenog isto, užas mi vidjeti djecu s veeelikim ožiljcima od komaraca. Njega isto vole, eto jučer u vrtiću dobio 3 uboda, jedan na obrazu. I još mu komarac sletio na glavu dok se obuvao za doma. Koma

----------


## lasica1234

Joooj mono citam te i prisjecam se svojih prvih postova! Zao mi je da ti je tako, al nakon svega ne mozes brinuti manje.. bit ce s ovom trudnocom sve ok! I mene su zigali jajnici btw!  :Kiss: * 
Sto se komaraca tice, meni je mm stavio mreze (ima jeftino za kupiti) na prozore i sad  je super (ako mozda kome pomogne savjet).
Secer je i meni 5.1 U petrovoj mi nisu napisali dijagnozu..nadam se da ni nece do kraja.. :/

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam neki dan doma na aparatiću ujutro izmjerila šećer 4.0  :Grin:  pazim što jedem
Idem idući tjedan opet raditi GUK i nadam se da bude barem 5,0, ako ne i manji. Iako tko zna...

----------


## pak

miuta dobro da je sve u redu.
Proći će i to kritično razdoblje izdrži još malo 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## miuta821

> miuta dobro da je sve u redu.
> Proći će i to kritično razdoblje izdrži još malo 
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Hvala draga tak sam se veseli la pa sam se uplasila pa sad sam mirnija cim je beba na mjestu. Sve u jednom danu. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## miuta821

Cure koje ste bile na kom binirani test u petrovoj. Ide se bez upisa? Jer moja gin me salje tamo rekla od 18 do 20.09da idem na taj test. Imam i uputnicu.hvala na odg. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## snelly85

Cure,evo da se javim.
Danas smo bili na uzv 28+3tt,misica je velika curka 1250g ❤

----------


## Optimist

I mi smo danas bili, 15+1, 128 g  :Heart:   :Smile: 
Cerviks 43 mm.

----------


## pak

Bravo za curke☺. Nas još nisu "vagali". Idemo 11. 9. na anomaly pa će možda onda nam reći sve

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

Hvala  :Smile: 
Pitala sam za mlijecni iscjedak, kaze da je uredan i da takav treba biti. Rekla sam da me ponekad pecka, rekao je da je i to normalno.

----------


## lasica1234

Cure koje su vec 1 rodile..zanima me dal se kod pravih trudova koji nisu bh kontrakcije stvrdne cijeli trbuh ili dio moze ostati mekan?

----------


## Vrci

Ja se kod trudova uopće ne sjećam stvrdnjavanja trbuha, iskreno. Samo boli koja mi prvo bila u trbuhu. A poslije iz leđa u trbuh

----------


## lasica1234

Ok! Hvala ti puno!

----------


## Teica

> I mi smo danas bili, 15+1, 128 g  
> Cerviks 43 mm.


Long time no hear!

Sad sam se tako pozitivno iznenadila!

Čestitam i ljubim i grlim puuunooo  :grouphug:  :Heart:

----------


## Optimist

Aaaaaaa, mila, pa to si ti, jako si me iznenadila, hvala ti!!!
I ja tebe ljubim i grlim, puno, puno, puno  :Heart: 
Natipkam ti pp  :Smile:

----------


## Eci

Lasice meni je bio stvrdnut cijeli trbuh u prijasnjim t, a bas mi s e sad desava da imam kao BH, ali mi se stvrdne samo donji dio trbuha. I ja sam se pitala da li su to BH ili nesto drugo. Uglavnom me ulovi kod mijenjanja polozaja ili kad se popiskim.

----------


## lasica1234

Super hvala.. ja imam osjecaj kad mi se dio stvrdne da se to beba tako zgura i da je taj tvrdi dio guza ili leda..al ne znam s obzirom da je prva trudnoca :/

----------


## JUHU

Cure Jel neko od Vas Imao problema sa stolicom u trudnoci? 
Meni se sad dogodilo da nisam isla nekoliko Dana 3-4 I jutros mi se Nakon izbacivanja stolice uz naravno  puno naprezanja pojavila krv. 
Bas sam se prepala ali onda Je poslje stalo. Sad Je sve ok. Neznam dali se krv moze pojaviti od naprezanja.

----------


## pak

U trudnoći je zatvor cesta pojava. Donat, magnezij, chia, psyllium su neki od pomagača.  Meni je muka ako jedan dan preskočim.  Doslovno mi se povrača dok ne obavim. Za sada magnezij djeluje donekle 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## JUHU

Pijem svaki dan barem casu Donat MG-a.
Inace mi bude stolica uredna ali eto nekad se zna desiti Kao da sve zablokira pa nekoliko Dana ništa  :Sad:

----------


## ivancica_001

I ja sam imala taj problem ali je magnezij pomogao (više časa donata). Imaš kao preporuku na boci kako i koliko da ga piješ ako imaš problema sa probavom.

----------


## JUHU

> I ja sam imala taj problem ali je magnezij pomogao (više časa donata). Imaš kao preporuku na boci kako i koliko da ga piješ ako imaš problema sa probavom.


Koliko dugo Ti Je trajalo. Meni se opet sad pokazalo onako krv Kao Linije pomjesane sa stolicom. Nista me ne boli, Neznam Dali da se Javim svom ginekologu ili da cekam ultrazvuk sljedeci tjedan?

----------


## ivancica_001

3-4 dana. Ja se nisam nikome javljala jer sam smatrala da je to čisto lagana ozljeda rektuma zbog naprezanja. Čim se probala poboljšala i krv je nestala.
Probaj vlaknastu hranu... Ja sam i smokve tada jela..i nekretnine... što god da me olakša..

----------


## lasica1234

Sigurno je krv od naprezanja, popucaju zilice..ili mozda unutarnji hemoroidi..meni isto magnezij pomogne iako mi je uzasna stolica cijelu trudnocu.. a ni zeljezo iz prenatala ne pomaze bas.. :/

----------


## Konfuzija

Krv se može pojaviti od naprezanja. Ja sam si tako aktivirala hematom i zaradila višemjesečno mirovanje, što opet nije pogodovalo probavi. Pomogao mi je jogurt, jedna litra dnevno, uz koju čašu Donata.

----------


## JUHU

Hvala Vam cure, sad mi Je lakse. Nije jednostavno Kad vidis tu krv, ufff neznam Kad sam se zadnji put ovako preplasila.

----------


## aishwarya

A ja nisam skužila otkud je krv, JUHU, unutarnji hemoroidi II. stupnja ne moraju praviti nikakve smetnje. Meni je tak, na sreću, jer vidim da ima vas kojima rade velike probleme. Ja sam prestala piti mg i danas je bilo malo krvi, drugi put u trudnoći. Stolica mi je tvrđa, jel...
Lasice, kako je? Mene danas pritišće kao da mala želi glavom van, mislim da mi je i čep počeo odlaziti. Neka sluz je krenula iako bez sukrvice. Uh, iščekivanje...hvata me nervoza  :Smile:

----------


## bobicablue

Ja sam sad u 23.em tjednu i užasno me brine to što uopće ne osjećam djevojčicu u sebi. Nikad ne osjetim njezino lupkanje. Do sad mi se par puta učinilo da je lupkala, ali ne znam jel to bila ona ili su to bili grčevi u maternici, zbog stresa koji proživljavam zadnja dva mjeseca. Užasno sam napeta zbog toga.Bojim se da se ona nije dobro razvila, kad ju još uvijek ne osjećam.

----------


## lasica1234

Aish dobro sam..ali osjetim kad sam previse u pokretu da mi se trbuh stvrdne. Al mislim da je jos uvijek u gornjem dijelu trbuha, nije otisla jako nisko. Zato me zgaravice ubijaju po noci. A tebi bi moglo lagano vec da  :Smile:  Moguce da je cep, imas li kakve kontrakcije? Jel se bojis poroda?
Bobica, jesi bila na anomaly scanu? Sto su ti rekli?

----------


## MalaRiba

JUHU, i meni se dogodilo prije nekoliko dana, na papiru mi se prilikom brisanja pokazala krv ali svježa - uplašilo me ali sam skužila o čemu se radi. Plahe smo mi trudnice i ne treba puno da se uspaničimo  :Grin:  :Heart: 

Inače kod mene i dalje nema simptoma, malo grudi osjetim i maaaalo dolje da me steže, ali to je to. Sutra idem kod svog gin da mi otvori trudničku, i da mi da uputnicu za labos. Jesi li vama vadili i briseve na početku trudnoće?
I da, kako vi izdržavate čekanja od uzv-a do uzv-a. Danas sam 7+4 i idem tek 20.9. kad ću biti 9+4 i do onda mi je još milijun godina čekanja! Onako, uzimam svu silu preparata (heparin, folate, omegu 3, magnezij, utriće) a uistinu ništa ne znam što se događa u meni. Iščekivanje je to... :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

Probaj lec na lijevi bok ili leda i popij hladne vode iz frizidera ili nekaj slatko.
Umiri se i mozda osjetis.
Veliku ulogu igra i gdje je posteljica,a i da li imas viska kg.
Mozda je njeznija bebica kao i moja.
Ja sam 28+5tt osijecam ju ali nema tu skakanja trbuha niti bolnih udaraca.
Ja sam jako aktivna,puno hodam tak da moja pisulica uziva i spava vecinu dana.
Ginekolog binti rekao da nekaj nije uredu sa bebom.

----------


## JUHU

> JUHU, i meni se dogodilo prije nekoliko dana, na papiru mi se prilikom brisanja pokazala krv ali svježa - uplašilo me ali sam skužila o čemu se radi. Plahe smo mi trudnice i ne treba puno da se uspaničimo 
> 
> Inače kod mene i dalje nema simptoma, malo grudi osjetim i maaaalo dolje da me steže, ali to je to. Sutra idem kod svog gin da mi otvori trudničku, i da mi da uputnicu za labos. Jesi li vama vadili i briseve na početku trudnoće?
> I da, kako vi izdržavate čekanja od uzv-a do uzv-a. Danas sam 7+4 i idem tek 20.9. kad ću biti 9+4 i do onda mi je još milijun godina čekanja! Onako, uzimam svu silu preparata (heparin, folate, omegu 3, magnezij, utriće) a uistinu ništa ne znam što se događa u meni. Iščekivanje je to...


MalaRiba hvala Ti  :Smile:  da jako lako se uplasimo pogotovo Kad vidimo krv.
Sto se tice cekanje od ultrazvuka do ultrazvuka Ja Jedva izdrzim. Sretna sam Kad mi dr da da neke pretrage obavim jer mi onda vrijeme Malo brze prolazi ali Jedva docekamo I Ja I suprug da vidimo nasu malu ribicu.
Ja sam radila briseve prije trudnoce, a tokom trudnoce do sada sam obavila kks, zeljezo, urinokulturu, danas sam bila na vv radila sam ogtt, nije Bilo Tako lose, jedino sto Je at glukoza toliko slatka da sam ju Jedva popila I Mislim da mi se slatko zgadilo zauvijek hehehehe.sutra cu po nalaze pa se Nadam da ce sve biti ok. 
 :Smile:

----------


## bobicablue

> Aish dobro sam..ali osjetim kad sam previse u pokretu da mi se trbuh stvrdne. Al mislim da je jos uvijek u gornjem dijelu trbuha, nije otisla jako nisko. Zato me zgaravice ubijaju po noci. A tebi bi moglo lagano vec da  Moguce da je cep, imas li kakve kontrakcije? Jel se bojis poroda?
> Bobica, jesi bila na anomaly scanu? Sto su ti rekli?


Anomaly scan? To je ultrazvuk? Bila sam prije dva tjedna i doktor je rekao da je sve u redu s bebačicom. Ne znam koliko jaki trebaju biti ti udarci. Možda si brijem bezveze... Osjetim nešto tu i tamo, kao neke male vibracije.

----------


## Beti3

> uistinu ništa ne znam što se događa u meni. Iščekivanje je to...


U svakoj knjizi o trudnoći ti piše tocno sto se dogadja u kojem tjednu. Trudnoce su itekako proucene, nitko ne moze reci da ne zna sto se dogadja.
Sve normalne trudnoce kakvih je 90% idu sasvim istim redom, bebice rastu istim tempom.
UTZ je dovoljno napraviti 4 puta u trudnoci.

Svoju trudnocu se sasvim lijepo moze pratiti rastom trbuha. Ako mama nema bolova ni krvarenje i ako je mama zdrava trudnica, bebi treba dati mira da uziva i raste u svojoj mami. U svakoj knjizi o trudnoci ces vidjeti do kuda naraste maternica u kojem tjednu. To mozes naci i na netu, ako nemas gdje doci do knjige.

----------


## MalaRiba

JUHU, tako je i meni, izdržim ali i jedva dočekam uzv. Inače, meni je frendica danas bila na ogtt testu, čak drugom u trudnoći jer sumnjaju na gestacijski no povratila je sadržaj, mora ponoviti. 
bobicablue, da to je bio anomaly, znači da možeš biti mirna što se tiče rasta i razvoje bebice  :Smile: 
Beti3 samo mala napomena, ako si meni pisala (a nekako vjerujem da jesi jer sam stekla dojam da često imaš potrebu dati svoje mišljenje na neke moje teme i pitanja) - odavno si mi na listi ignoriranih te ne vidim tvoje postove  :Bye:

----------


## bobicablue

> JUHU, tako je i meni, izdržim ali i jedva dočekam uzv. Inače, meni je frendica danas bila na ogtt testu, čak drugom u trudnoći jer sumnjaju na gestacijski no povratila je sadržaj, mora ponoviti. 
> bobicablue, da to je bio anomaly, znači da možeš biti mirna što se tiče rasta i razvoje bebice 
> Beti3 samo mala napomena, ako si meni pisala (a nekako vjerujem da jesi jer sam stekla dojam da često imaš potrebu dati svoje mišljenje na neke moje teme i pitanja) - odavno si mi na listi ignoriranih te ne vidim tvoje postove


Ne želim se petljati, ali Beti ti je dosta lijep post napisala. Ma, nas trudnice užasno puno toga muči i sve je to nešto novo i neizvjesno. Valjda smo zato nervoznije nego inače. Ja sam jedan dan ok, a onda drugi nervoza do ludila. Počne me mučiti tristo tisuća pitanja. Od toga da li se beba dobro razvija, do toga kako ću i s financijskom pomoći i sve... A od jučer mi se nakupila neka nervoza, pa nisam apsolutno ništa korisno radila osim što si razbijam glavu sa svim.. Bože oslobodi. 

Vjerojatno ženama s dobrim partnerom je dosta lakše, jer ja imam partnera koji je noćna mora, pa se polagano nastojim priviknuti da ću sve morati sama.

----------


## MalaRiba

bobicablue, sve je u redu, zbilja ne znam što je napisala jer ne vidim. Ali eto kako sam pogodila da je meni upućeno  :Rolling Eyes: 
Inače, meni je jako MALO toga u trudnoći novo jer mi je ovo 6ta trudnoća, ali da je neizvjesno - je, jako. I zato kaže, iščekivanje je to, ali dobro, što se može...
Tebi sretno po pitanju partnera, nadam se da će izaći na najbolje za tebe i bebu  :Kiss:

----------


## mono111

MalaRiba,
Jojjj ja sam ta koja ne moze docekati uzv....jednostavno jako mi je tesko !
Mislim da je najvise proslo 10 tak dana, ali zato jer bi ili prokrvarila i jurila na hitnu !
Bila sam u cet, i rekla je dokt.za dodjem za dva tjedna, ali ja cu doci par dana prije, hahaha, tj.dva dana prije bar..
Vjerovatno kad mi prodju tih prvih 12tjedana cu biti mirnija....

----------


## lasica1234

Mala riba, naravno da je neizvjesno.. pogotovo kod nekoga tko je imao spontani..i sada strahuje od uzv do uzv.. nakon 2 spontana isla sam prva 3mj svaka dva tjedna na uzv od straha (a nekada bi uletila i na hitnu).  Molim te ne obaziri se na ljude koji to ne razumiju. Ja bih voljela da sam mogla biti jedna od tih sretnica koje idu samo 4 puta. U svakom slucaju drzim fige a tebi mono saljem veliku pusu.

----------


## mono111

Lasica, 
Potpisujem !
Cmook

----------


## Vrci

Meni je ovu T bilo lakse cekati kad sam imala baby watcher i od 9tt svaki dan il svakih par dana poslusala srceko. Sad kad lupa mi isto nije tesko cekati

----------


## lasica1234

Upravo tako..i meni je watcher pomogao od 9.tj.. a kada je pocela lupati prestala sam ga koristiti..

----------


## MalaRiba

Cure, kužimo se, hvala!  :grouphug:  Babywatcher - je li siguran za bebu? Imate možda link na onaj koji ste vi koristile?

----------


## lasica1234

:Wink:  Je, sto posto je siguran. Ja sam koristila unborn heart. Potrazim link pa ti posaljem!

----------


## lasica1234

http://www.unbornheart.com/

----------


## lasica1234

http://www.baby-watcher.hr/

----------


## MalaRiba

Škicnut ću, hvala ti!

----------


## biska

> Mala riba, naravno da je neizvjesno.. pogotovo kod nekoga tko je imao spontani..i sada strahuje od uzv do uzv.. nakon 2 spontana isla sam prva 3mj svaka dva tjedna na uzv od straha (a nekada bi uletila i na hitnu).  Molim te ne obaziri se na ljude koji to ne razumiju. Ja bih voljela da sam mogla biti jedna od tih sretnica koje idu samo 4 puta. U svakom slucaju drzim fige a tebi mono saljem veliku pusu.


Potpis i od mene! Prvo tromjesecje meni je bio jedan veliki crni kosmar zbog stalnog krvarenja, a 4 mjeseca prije imala sam spontani. Jedini svijetli dani bili su mi na dan UZV i par dana nakon. Kad se sjetim najezim se  :Sad:

----------


## Beti3

> Mala riba, naravno da je neizvjesno.. pogotovo kod nekoga tko je imao spontani..i sada strahuje od uzv do uzv.. nakon 2 spontana isla sam prva 3mj svaka dva tjedna na uzv od straha (a nekada bi uletila i na hitnu).  Molim te ne obaziri se na ljude koji to ne razumiju. Ja bih voljela da sam mogla biti jedna od tih sretnica koje idu samo 4 puta. U svakom slucaju drzim fige a tebi mono saljem veliku pusu.


Da, sretnica kojoj je dijete umrlo na porodu, u terminu, bez ikakve naznake ikakvog problema prije. I nemam pojma tko je ta forumašica pod imenom "mala riba".
Svoje spontane neću ni nabrajati.

----------


## snelly85

Mala riba i lasica1234,ja vas potpuno razumijem.
U ovoj trudnoci sam isto kao i lasica u prvom tromjesjecju isla svakih 2 tjedna na uzv.
Vodila sam se od pocetka kod Skvorca a igrom slucaja me moja soc gin narucivala na pregled+uzv 2 tjedna nakon Skvorca.
Znam da mozda nije bilo najpametnije ali iskreno lagala sam joj da nisam bila na uzv,kao samo kod nje dolazim na uzv.
Eto,takav je bio strah kod mene i niaam si mogla pomoc.
Kasnoje sam se primirila i nekako samu sebe uvjerila da ce sa mojom curom biti sve ok.Sada idem na uzv svaka 4 tjedna.
Cak mi je i muz rekao da je ocekivao da cu biti veci panicar i hipohondar u trudnoci ali eto normalnija sam sad nego kad nisam trudna  :Smile: 
Iako se znam zabrinut jer se cura premalo mice,pa prenisko i prenjezno....
Ali smatram da su svi ti strahovi kod nas mpo trudnica normalni.
Svako se razlicito nosi sa traumama iz proslosti tako da nikoga ne osudujem.
Malo sam previse razvezala.Sorry  :Smile:

----------


## lasica1234

Beti zao mi je jako zbog toga. Ne mogu niti zamisliti. Svatko se na svoj nacin nosi sa traumama i jedino sto sam mislila reci je da nitko nije za osudivanje ako pozeli vise puta otici na uzv da se uvjeri da je sve jos uvijek u redu, a za tvoju traumu naravno nisam mogla znati. I kazem, zao mi je jos jednom zbog toga sto si prosla.
Snelly, tako sam i ja muljala svojoj dr u petrovoj  :Smile:  jer mi je konstantno govorila da sam luda sto sam u panici. Nije bas imala razumijevanja. Al da, i ja zelim zaboraviti ta prva 3 mjeseca, pozli mi kad se sjetim.

----------


## miuta821

Cure koje ste bile na kombinirani test u petrovoj u 12tj.ja moram u 18.09.pa me zanima jel je guzva moja gin kaze da se ide bez upis od 8 do 9sati.hvala.

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MalaRiba

Cure, maknite me s liste. Otišla sam na uzv, nema srčane akcije, stalo na 6 mm, znači odmah nakon uzv-a od prošlog četvrtka kad je bilo 5 mm. Danas je 7+5, uvijek u ranim ranim razdobljima trudnoće. 
Ostale cure ne gubite nadu, sretno i vibrajte za mene da uspijemo dobiti svoju toliko željenu dugicu.

----------


## Optimist

mono, super za dobar nalaz uzv-a!!!

----------


## Vrci

Iskreno mislim da tjedan dva za ogtt nema presudnu vaznost. Nikad nisam cula da je "zabranjeno" ici prije 24tt ako je sve ok

Recimo u prvoj t ga nisam ni radila. To je bilo lijepo  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

A onda ne znam čemu tolika usplahirenost sestre i dr kod kojih ja idem kad su pomislile da ću otić ranije. Rekle ni slučajno prije 24 tjedna.

Ko je u dilemi neka zove doktora.

----------


## Marijaxy

Malo off topic. Bila u Lidlu, osim djecjih stvari za sebe kupila HKlum pamucnu majicu/duksu. Dugacku, moze preko tajica i debela pamucna. Ima crna i tigrasta, ja uzela tigrastu, mislim da je manje osjetljiva. Preporucam za smrznute kao ja.

----------


## Hadasa

I ja sam bila u lidlu,slatke su im dječje stvari,ali moram priznati da sam već većinu toga za prva tri mjeseca kupila(ne mogu si pomoći,malo sam  kontrol frik).Bila sam u Primarku u Grazu i zbilja mi se isplatilo. Ja samu Lidlu samo za sebe tajce kupila,krevetići i kolica će ipak malo pričekati. Još me jedino ta zimska jakna muči,ali pratim hm online da stave neki popustić .

----------


## Sybila

Zato sto iza 24 tjedna najcesce nastupa gd, nekad se ne vidi prije. Pa se preporucuje tada. Ali tjedan gore-dolje ne znaci puno. I ja sam isla prije.

----------


## lasica1234

A jel ima u lidlu za male bebace? Koji se tek rode? Po vasim postovima mi se cini tako, a po reklamama da je samo za bebe. A bas volim tu robicu iz lidla. Ja sam ogtt isto vadila prije 24tj. Ali sam u 3.tromjesecju ponovno. Uvijek mi je bio iznad 5.1 (osim zadnheg puta kad je tocno 5.1.) i nikada nitko to nije komentirao kao lose.. vjerojatno se to razlikuje od bolnice do bolnice.

----------


## zutaminuta

Znači ako ode ranije može ispast da je sve ok i onda negdje u 25 tj bukne.

----------


## Sybila

Moze, ali male su sanse. Najcesce ne bide sve u granicama, nego mrvu iznad, a onda se pogorsa. Uglavnom, to je razlog.

Lasica,ta lupilu kolekcija je super. Uzmi u obzir da su im brojevi veci. Iako,moji su izasli u 56 bodijima sa svojih 2300 (jos uvijek nose te bodije), ali imas 50/56 broj. Meni su najdrazi ti organic cotton bodiji na preklapanje, stvarno su kvalitetni i od super pamuka. Carapice su super, hlacice su super, pidjame su super.... Uglavnom, valja  :Grin:  sad imaju deblje stvari pa idem po carapice, stramplice i jos bodica jer ih stvarno obozavam. Inace ja sam kupila stvari za bebe na proljece kad je bila kolekcija ona s kravama i mlijekom, ostavila 1000kn (kupila sam dosta unaprijed). Bila sam tek oko 20tt.

----------


## miuta821

> MonaLi,
> Nemam pojma. Tako mi je rekla zena u labu....u Petrovoj sam radila.


Ja isto cekam dva tjedna. Kaze moja gin. Da bitno je utzv da je ok. Sad se nadamo da i krv bude ok isto u petrovoj sam bila. Da li znas sto nosis? 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Eci

Evo i ja dosla iz shopinga! Kupila sebi tajice i tuniku, a bebi hlacice, majicu, vesticu ,crapice... Vesticuu sam uzela 62 a ostalo 50, najmanji br. Ma te najmanje  prerastu u mjesec dana, iako su mojima i najmanji brojevi bili preveliki na izlasku iz rodilista.
Jeste vidjele robicu za bebe u Pepku? Sta mislite kakva je sto se tice kvalitete? Stvarno su jeftine, a djeluju mi ok. Bodici su po 8 kn. 
Hvala na info za OGTT, ici cu krajem slj tj tak da ce mi biti 23+5 pa mislim da je to ok.

----------


## lasica1234

Hvala sybila, svakako cu otici. Znate li mozda jel bebici trebam obuci stramplice kada cemo ici iz bolnice? 
Eci pepco je odlican po meni.. kupila sam tamo jako puno stvari i nakon pranja i peglanja i dalje djeluju isto. Ja ga preporucam.

----------


## MonaLi

Evo i mene iz Lidla, sva sreca isla sam sa svekrvom (pozvala sam ju) i uglavnom je ona punila kolica  :Smile:  pametan mi je to bio potez haha
Bodiji, carapice, stramplice, pidzamice, vestice ajme svasta smo uzele. Sve je kvalitetno i prekrasno. Sad sam gotova sa robom, danas mi kolica stizu napokon i jos trebam kindac i ormar za bebu. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## željkica

I ja sam bila u Lidla al nisam kupila nista,isla sam zbog trudnicke odjece al ni komadic nije bio,i bila je tolika guzva da sam se okrenula i otisla.Robica za bebicu mi ne treba jer imam sve od starijeg, on je roden u 12 mj a bebica ce u 1 mj,samo moram sve izvadit oprat i ispeglat.A dobro sigurno cu i neki novi komadic kupit  :Grin:

----------


## Sybila

U pepcu su brojevi manji. :Grin:  Dobre su im stvari, pranje, susenje, sve drzi. I dobre su im one tetre s uzorkom.

----------


## mono111

Miuta,
Dokt.koja mi je jucer radila uzv je rekla da.joj se cini da je curaaaa ! A ja imam osjecaj da je deckooo !
Ali nije potvrdila, ali je bas nekako bila prilicno uvjerena...
I to je odmah rekla !hm...nemam pojma..opet mislim da je rano jos...

----------


## lasica1234

Dal mozda znate rade li neposredno prije poroda ultrazvuk? Kako znaju kako je beba okrenuta. Pitam jer sam sad bila u trudnickoj i jednoj se curi beba okrenula pa mora na carski- do sad je bila u pravilnom polozaju.
Mene sad zanima, sta ako krenu trudovi i ja npr dodem malo kasnije a ona krivo okrenuta. Sto je najbolje, zadnje dane joj bas osjetim noge naprijed skroz, znaci da su leđa prema kraljeznici, prije su noge bile bocno. :/

----------


## ooleot

koliko znam...ako je beba okrenuta ledja-ledja ona se lako (lakse) moze okrenuti jos prije poroda ili za vrijeme istog. One koje su naopako tj. na guzu, one vise nemaju mjesta za okretanje. 
Moj je okrenut "na ledja" od 17tt. Ak se i mrdao izmedju ultrazvuka ne bi znala jer je na ultrazvuku uvijek isti polozaj.
A kad sam bila uvjerena da je bocno jer sam tak osjecala, ispalo je da je samo rasirio noge.
Mislis da je to indikacija za carski?  Ja sam mislila da te puste da se mucis i nadaju se najboljem.
S obzirom da je moj vrlo uporan u tom istom polozaju ja sam zakljucila da mi je takva sudbina i vrlo cvrsto odlucila da cu se izboriti milom ili silom za epiduralnu.

----------


## zutaminuta

Lasica, mislim da rade. Ide ti pregled - ctg, pa ručni koliko si otvorena, gledanje plodne vode, a mislim da onda prođu i uzv.

----------


## Vrci

U vinogradskoj rade. Ja sam dosla s trudovima, bilo je ctg, vaginalac pa uzv

----------


## lasica1234

Eh ne znam.. negdje sam citala da ide carski ako je okrenuta od kraljeznice..e sad ne znam stvarno. 
Hvala vam, nadam se da ce raditi.
Drugo pitanje, danas sam za prst prohodna do ovoja i glavice? Do sad sam bila clanak uloziva. Sto to sad tocno znaci?

----------


## zutaminuta

Članak ono gdje savineš prst. Dakle trećinu prsta si bila do nedavno uloživa, a sada prstom može opipat glavu.

----------


## lasica1234

Aha! Znaci prst otvorena? Haha znam da sam dosadna al tako jedva cekam da nesto krene napokon.

----------


## MTV

Bok cure, evo da iskažem i ja svoju zabrinutost i paniku. Naime jutros na redovnom pregledu uviđena je skracenost unutarnjeg ušća i odmah sam upućena u bolnicu. Inače danas sam puna 23 tt. Vanjski dio cerviksa uredan i jos uvijek zatvoren, neznam mjere ni jednog ni drugog jer su mi uzeli sve papire ali koliko sam shvatila mislim da je to unutarnje oko 2-2,5 cm. Sutra ce mi radit briseve koji su u 7 mj bili sterilni i urinokulturu te su mi duphaston dali 3x2. Ima netko slično iskustvo, koliko bih mogla ostati u bolnici? Znam da mi slijedi strogo mirovanje.

----------


## ooleot

Mislim da u polozaju ledja-ledja te puste prvo vaginalno jer je realno moguce da ce se beba okrenuti pod utjecajem trudova... pogotovo ak je beba manja. Ali zbog neoptimalnog polozaja vrlo cesto se beba zaglavi, ne spusti, sporo napreduje porod i sve ostale divne komplikacije i onda su ti vece do velike sanse da zavrsis na carskom. (nakon svih muka i patnji jel)

----------


## aishwarya

Mogu ti reći kako je meni bilo, došla sam otvorena 7 cm i nisu mi radili uzv, samo vaginalni pregled i u rađaonu (a možda i jesu pa se ne sjećam, moram priznati, trudovi su bili žestoki), ali napipa glavu svakako.  
Moja je prva bila okrenuta leđima prema mojoj kralježnici i išla sam na vaginalni porod koji je dovršen carskim rezom, ali bilo je tu više faktora - velika beba s velikom glavom, ja sitna i još je izlazila licem prvo. Sjećam se da sam četveronoške prala kuhinju jer sam negdje pročitala da je taj položaj, na sve četiri, dobar za okretanje djetete. Proguglaj,

----------


## zutaminuta

> Aha! Znaci prst otvorena? Haha znam da sam dosadna al tako jedva cekam da nesto krene napokon.


A kad kaže prst otvorena onda misli širina. Dva, tri prsta otvorena, i onda u cm, a onda porod.

----------


## ooleot

evo ja brojim vec skoro 4 mj. s takvim nalazom i mirovanjem

ukratko.. ako se otvaranje zaustavi i ako su ti  brisevi uredni ... ceka te malo bolnice i puno lezanja doma.
Ako brisevi nisu uredni ili se otvaranje nastavi... onda te ceka vise bolnice.
Bar dok ne izliece upalu.

U svakom slucaju puno lezanja ti ne gine. A dok lezis pritisak nije na cervix pa se uglavnom ne otvaras.

Mi smo stali na nekih 1 cm cervixa zatvorenog i ostatak do 4 cm je varijabilan tj. unutarnje usce je otvoreno.
Takva sam negdje od 20tt i evo brojim zadnje dane mirovanja jer se sve terapije i mirovanja obicno ukidaju nakon 35/36 tt.
E da i brisevi su mi uredni od pocetka i jbg jednostavno nemam srece s cerviksom. Al zato kaj su uredni, nisam dugo bila u bolnici. Par puta po tjedan dana, al to je vise bilo zbog krvarenja i nekih drugih stvari nego zbog otvaranja.

----------


## ooleot

> Mogu ti reći kako je meni bilo, došla sam otvorena 7 cm i nisu mi radili uzv, samo vaginalni pregled i u rađaonu (a možda i jesu pa se ne sjećam, moram priznati, trudovi su bili žestoki), ali napipa glavu svakako.  
> Moja je prva bila okrenuta leđima prema mojoj kralježnici i išla sam na vaginalni porod koji je dovršen carskim rezom, ali bilo je tu više faktora - velika beba s velikom glavom, ja sitna i još je izlazila licem prvo. Sjećam se da sam četveronoške prala kuhinju jer sam negdje pročitala da je taj položaj, na sve četiri, dobar za okretanje djetete. Proguglaj,


Al na kraju nije uspjelo jel?
Guglala ja isto pa kazu da je bebi prirodno biti okrenut licem prema posteljici i ako ti je posteljica naprijed ...velike su sanse da ce se vratiti nazad u svoj prirodni polozaj. Al da.. to me ne sprecava da sam na sve 4. Ono da kazem da sam barem pokusala.

----------


## Optimist

lasice, odbrojavas  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Pobjeze mi post.

Dobila sam nalaze, zeljezo mi OK, 18, ali TIBC i UIBC blago poviseni, a feritin u padu, 19 (13-150). Ocito su mi zalihe slabe.
Mislim da ce mi dati neku jacu terapiju zeljezom.

Je li ijedna od vas imala slican nalaz?

----------


## Vrci

Optimist,meni je hemglobin u padu. Sad sam si kupila solgarove tablete zeljeza. Bas su formulacije da ne zatvaraju

----------


## Optimist

Te Solgarove pijem i ja jos i od prije trudnoce. Mislim da cu poduplati dozu i uvesti c vitamin radi bolje apsorpcije, do sada ga nisam pila.
U trudnoci je ocekivano padanje hemoglobina i to je tzv. fizioloska anemija, znaci uredan nalaz (naravno, do odredjenih vrijednosti).
Ali je svakako dobro da ga pijes preventivno da stvarno ne ode nisko, pogotovo opada nakon 20-tog tt.
Malo mi cudno da mi je zeljezo u redu, a zaliha pri kraju. Mozda radi toga sto pijem zeljezo pa je dalo lazni nalaz.

----------


## sirius

> Optimist,meni je hemglobin u padu. Sad sam si kupila solgarove tablete zeljeza. Bas su formulacije da ne zatvaraju


Homoglobin u zdravoj normalnoj trudnoci i treba biti nizi ( u odnosu na netrudnu populaciju).
Pogotovo u drugoj polovici trudnoce.

----------


## Optimist

sirius, sto kad je feritin na donjoj granici, blago poviseni TIBC i UIBC, a zeljezo u normali (cijelo vrijeme pijem 20 mg)?
Zasto mi se prvo trosi zaliha?

----------


## Sybila

I kod mene se prvo troši zaliha. I'm weird that way, a čini se da si i ti  :Grin: 
Vjerojatno zato što ga piješ pa on kola i odmah se troši, ali nemaš dosta da se pohrani i za baš optimalno funkcioniranje pa dio crpi iz zaliha.

----------


## Optimist

Izgleda  :Grin: 
Jesi dobila pojacanu terapiju zeljezom?

----------


## Sybila

Da, heferol.

----------


## snelly85

Cure,meni se vec zadnjih cca 4 tjedna svaku vecer kad legnem spavat javlja kao neki nemir u nogama.
Nisu ni trnci ni grcevi vec bas neki nemir (ne znam kako da opisem),imam potrebu stalno micat noge i to me ne da zaspat i cini me nervoznom  :Sad: 
Osijecaj se siri od koljena prema stopalima.
Probala sam i noge tusirat u vrucoj vodi ali ne pomaze.
Ima li netko iskustva?

----------


## zutaminuta

To je sindrom nemirnih nogu i meni se širio sve do leđa. Proći će poslije poroda. Neki kažu da magnezij pomaže.

----------


## snelly85

Zutaminuta,ovo mi je bas utjeha  :Laughing: 
Salim se naravno  :Smile: 
Rekla sam da jedva cekam rodit da se naspavam  :Laughing: 
Ali ako mala zadrzinovaj ritam koji ima u trbuhu lose mi se pise,ona se probudi oko 12h-1h i krene sa lupkanjem  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## zutaminuta

Tek onda nema spavanja.

----------


## Optimist

Sybila, tnx!

snelly, kakvo ti je zeljezo, feritin?
Jucer dok sam surfajuci istrazivala o niskom feritinu i anemiji, naisla sam na podatak da jedan od simptoma mogu biti i nemirne noge.

----------


## snelly85

Optimist,imam onu tzv.fizioloaku anemiju za koju mi je gin prepisao heferol,sram me rec da ga nisam podigla jer se ne osijecam anemicno,a nije ni jako nisko nego na samoj granici.Prenatali koje pijem sadrzavaju 40mg zeljeza pa sam milila da je to normalan nalaz i nekaj prolazno..feritin mi nisu vadili.
Snizen je hemaglobin,hematokrit i jos nekaj....

----------


## Optimist

Beba sad uzima jako puno zeljeza. Moguce je da ti se snizilo. Provjeri i zeljezo i feritin. A ako ti je vec propisan heferol, vjerojatno bi ga trebala piti.

----------


## Marijaxy

Kod mene isto nervozne noge, pa nekad cijelu noc budem budna. Sva sreca nekad budem ocito premorena pa spavam cijelu noc. To me pocelo hvatati i prije 20.tj. Magnezij pijem 800 mg tako da ne vjerujem da je to od nedostatka tog minerala. Vadila sam sad i zeljezo pa cu vidjeti.

----------


## Narancica000

Pozdrav trudnice moje, nove a posebno moje stare odbrojavalice  :grouphug: 
Nadam se da ste sve dobro, i da uzivate u slatkom iscekivanju. Tolilo toga ste ispisale, kratko sam samo preletjela i jednu stvar primjetila: *Mono111* cestitaam od srca :D Nisam pohvatala u kojem si tjednu? 
MonaLi  :Kiss: 

Mi smo jako dobro, Petra je vec velka tromjesecna curka za koju ne bi nikad rekli da je prosla operaciju srca i sve one poteskoce nakon poroda. Obozavamo ju svi, toliko je vesela i radosna beba, ispunja nas nekakvom posebnom energijom  :Zaljubljen:  
Kada velika seka  dode iz vrtica ona se raspameti, samo se njoj na glas smije. Preslatke su skupa. 
Sretni smo, zdravi i zadovoljni i papamo mamino izdojeno mlijeko  :Grin:  Iako je na pocetku bilo problema sa prirastom nisam posustala i vrijedilo je. :Heart:

----------


## mono111

Narancicee,
Hvalaaaaa !!! Sad sam skoro 13 tt !!
Drago mi je i radi tvoje djevojciceeeeee !!!

----------


## MonaLi

Narancice - pa pozdrav i tebi  :Smile:  
Drago mi je da je napokon sve kako treba i sada samo uzivajte.
Kako samo vrijeme leti  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

Došla sam vas škicnuti,dugo nisam...tolko poznatih lica,baš ste me razveselile sve redom. Želim vam svima što manje strahova i panika a što mirnije i brzoleteče dane,tjedne  :grouphug: 
*željkice*,big  :Kiss:  for you!

----------


## snelly85

I samo jos da pitam vas ovdje iako cu u uto i dr pitat.
Koja je zapravo razlika izmedu epiduralne i spinalne?
Jel istina da kod spinalne ne moze doc do ostecenja zivca  i tezih posljedica na kicmu?

----------


## bubekica

Razlika izmedju spinalne i epiduralne anestezije je u mjestu davanja anestetika. Epiduralna ide u prostor iznad dure mater, ovojnice ledjne mozdine koja je najdalje od ledjne mozdine, a spinalna ide u sam prostor u kojem se nalazi ledjna mozdina.
Epiduralna se daje izmedju kraljesaka kod kojih vise nema ledjne mozdine pa su ozljede svedene na minimum. Za spinalnu nisam sigurna gdje se tocno daje, mislim da mjest9 davanja ovisi o tome sto ce se tocno anestezirati.

----------


## bubekica

O anesteziji za carski.
http://www.labourpains.com/assets/_m...s_croatian.pdf

----------


## jelena.O

Postoji i opća anestezija za carski, tak sam prvi put rodila.

----------


## željkica

Bubekice hvala na ovom članku o carskom!
Ja danas ulazim u 30 tt mozda je vrijeme da pocnem nesto i pripremat za bebicu  :Grin:

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam točno 31tt danas i 98% stvari je spremno  :Laughing: 
Mislim da sam prošli puta sa 32-33tt i torbu imala spremnu, sad ipak još čekam s time

----------


## željkica

Ja nisam jos nistaaaaa kao ima jos vremena ,a 12 mj ce brzo proletit pun je događaj i eto 1 mj.Vecinu robice imam samo je moram pocet vadit i prati

----------


## Munkica

Jučer me uhvatio jak grč u maternici. Sad sam u 11 tt. Krenulo je prvo kao grčevi u crijevima, a završilo kao dosta jak grč u donjem dijelu trbuha (maternica i jajnici). Bol između jakog probadanja i kao da mi netko šakom stišće/rasteže maternicu i bol se kretala prema dolje. Morala sam čučnuti koliko me steglo. Bila su 3 kratka grča od 10ak sekundi. Krvi nema.
Mislila sam da ću na hitnu koliko me zaboljelo. Jako sam se prepala. 

Je li neka od vas iskusila takvu bol?

Budući da MM trenutačno čita 2 knjige o trudnoći, uvjerava me da je to bilo rastezanje ligamenata (round ligament pain). Ja sam praznovjerna pa dok ne obavimo nuhalni i vjerojatno NIPT test se ne želim previše "ufuravati" u trudnoću.

----------


## MonaLi

Munkica, meni se bila jednom javila takva bol, nisam se mogla ustati iz kreveta od boli, trajalo je 10-15min i proslo. Taj dan sam imala i kontrolu sva sreca i sve je bilo super. Mogu biti ligamenti, crijeva... sto stvari. Bitno da je proslo... probaj se opustiti. Ja sam bila negdje 20tt tada...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## snelly85

Hvala bubekica na objasnjenju ❤
Po tome ispada da je sa epiduralnom manja mogucnost ostecenja,a na jednom drugom forumu sam procitala bas suprotno.....
Ja ne bi ni jedno ni drugo nego da me jednostavno uspavaju....kukavica kaj ces  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Snelly nisi jedina ja kukavica na kvadrat ,ja govorim muzu pocinje me vatat strah od poroda a on pa kud prije imas jos 10 tjedana,a mene strah od prvog dana  :Aparatic:

----------


## Marijaxy

Od jucer u 28.tj i krenulo oticanje stopala. Znalo se dogoditi i par tj ranije ali ne ovako i ne konstantno. U utorak bila kod dr, tad mi nisu bile natecene pa nisam to spomenula. Urin inace ok, u utorak proteini 1+. Tlak 110/60. Jel ce to sad do poroda stalno biti? Neka pomoc osim podignutih nogu? Inace sam doma,  malo po kući, vise odmaram.

----------


## martinaP

Imas trakice zaa urin doma? Ako nemas, kupi ih u ljekarni i prati proteine. Bez obzira na uredan tlak, javi se dr ako se pojavljuju edemi i proteini. Posebno ako proteini budu ++ ili vise.

----------


## dominikslatki

Ja pak muku mučim s pritiskom na mjehur , imam osjećaj da stalno moram piškiti, 26.tj sam, zvuci grozno Al osjećaj je kao da će mi rukica ili nogica izletit van. Ležanje malo samo poboljša situaciju. Evo već dva dana tako. Nadam se da će proć jer je jako neugodno!

----------


## Marijaxy

Martina, bila sam prije 2 dana kod dr i urin je dr rekla da je to ok. A idem ponovno za manje od 2 tj. Na kakve edeme mislis?

----------


## martinaP

> Martina, bila sam prije 2 dana kod dr i urin je dr rekla da je to ok. A idem ponovno za manje od 2 tj. Na kakve edeme mislis?


Na oticanje gleznjeva. Sami proteini ako su samo 1+ nisu nista cudno, ali u kombinaciji s oticanjem moze (ali ne mora) ukazivati na preeklampsiju. Obicno ide i s povisenim tlakom, ali ne nuzno. 
Nije panika, ali vazno je pratiti.

----------


## bubekica

> Ja pak muku mučim s pritiskom na mjehur , imam osjećaj da stalno moram piškiti, 26.tj sam, zvuci grozno Al osjećaj je kao da će mi rukica ili nogica izletit van. Ležanje malo samo poboljša situaciju. Evo već dva dana tako. Nadam se da će proć jer je jako neugodno!


Meni je tako bilo dok se nije okrenuo na glavu u 28tt. I bio je neko vrijeme mir, sad pak kad legnem na bok kruzi glavom po mjehuru, al barem vise ne lupa oo cervixu i debelom crijevu nogama.

----------


## Eci

I mene tako zna pritisnuti na mjehur da mislim da ce mi izletiti. Prođe kad promijeni polozaj. 
Mene isto brine tlak, prisli put na pregledu mi je bio 130-80, inace mi je uvijek 110. Ali nis nije dr komentirala. Ne znam koliko brzo ta preeklampsija moze napredovati, ja idem na preglede svaka 4 tjedna. Malo su mi bili i poviseni proteini ali jos uvijek u granicama. Sad mi je za tjedan dana pregled. U 4 tj se svasta moze dogoditi ne?

----------


## martinaP

Eci, moze i u 15 min. Nema smisla tako razmisljati.   Ali treba biti na oprezu.

Meni je o prve dvije trudnoce bio visoki tlak, pred kraj 150/110, ali bez preeklampsije. Samo tlak. Sada iz opreza (ipak su i godine faktor rizika) mjerim tlak doma 2-3x dnevno i to nosim na pregled, i povremeno doma provjerim urin. Tlak mi je do 135/90 najvise, i to mi je jos ok (takav je bil i prije trudnoce) I ja idem svaka 4 tj na pregled.

----------


## željkica

Eci ja sam je u prosloj trudnoci dobila a da nisam ni osjetila,kad sam došla na pregled tlak je bio 140/90 i bilo je proteina u mokraci i dr me odma poslao u rodilište al eto sreca sta sam bila u terminu,jedino kad sam poslije vratila film u zadnja 2 tjedna sam dobila 4 kg .Ako imas tlakomjer kuci bilo bi dobro da mjeris.

----------


## ivancica_001

Cure da li je normalno da se pred kraj osjeća veliki umor? Ja sam sad u 33tt, prestala sam raditi i sada imam osjecaj da bi mogla svaki dan skoro čitav dan prespavati. Stalno sam umorna... Jel to normalno?

----------


## Eci

Ivancica - normalno je, i ja sam uvijek bila umorna pred kraj, ipak nase tijelo radi za dvoje, nosi težinu i sve. Naspavaj se dok možeš  :Wink: 
Znaci moram nabaviti tlakomjer. Ma skroz sam zaboravila na to kak nisu nis komentirale. Kada se kreče sa češćim pregledima? U 4 tjedna se stvarno svašta može dogoditi.

----------


## MonaLi

Bok cure, koliko je proljev u trudnoci opasan i trebam li zvati doktora? Vec mi je 3.dan i nikako da zavrsi...  Sada sam 33.tt i bas me pocinje brinuti da nije opasno mozda?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pak

Evo još jednog koji ceprka po cervixu. Ponekad imam osjećaj da će samo ruka ili noga mu izviriti.
Eci mi smo krenuli sa pregledima  svaka 3 tjedna  nakon 24 tt.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Sybila

Jel imaš temperaturu? Koliko često ideš na wc? Jel imaš kontrakcije? Jel osjećaš bebu? Još netko od ukućana ima isto? 

Meni je proljev bio simptom otvaranja i trudova, zato pitam.

----------


## Argente

> Cure da li je normalno da se pred kraj osjeća veliki umor? Ja sam sad u 33tt, prestala sam raditi i sada imam osjecaj da bi mogla svaki dan skoro čitav dan prespavati. Stalno sam umorna... Jel to normalno?


U prošloj trudnoci sam bila poletna ko leptirica do samog kraja, a sad se cijelo vrijeme vučem ko krepalina. Prvo tromjesečje- početak pa umor, drugo tromjesečje- ljeto, toplina pa umor, treće tromjesečje- finale pa umor. Najrađe bih samo gnjilila krevet-kauč, ali nažalost ne mogu jer imam sto obaveza. Što je dobro, jer mi bude puno bolje kad izađem...ali stvarno se sad (38tt) osjećam kao medvjedica koja se sprema za hibernaciju...

----------


## Sybila

moj post je išao monali, negdje ispao quote  :Undecided:

----------


## MonaLi

> Jel imaš temperaturu? Koliko često ideš na wc? Jel imaš kontrakcije? Jel osjećaš bebu? Još netko od ukućana ima isto? 
> 
> Meni je proljev bio simptom otvaranja i trudova, zato pitam.



Nemam temperaturu, na wc me najvise tjera navecer, po noci i ujutro. Nekako preko dana manje. Bebu osjecam normalno. Nitko od ukucana nema proljev, samo ja. Mislis da bi moglo biti i otvaranje ovako rano? Nemam kontrakcije, ali crijeva mi non stop rade ko luda... pazim sta jedem ali svejedno. :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sybila

> Nemam temperaturu, na wc me najvise tjera navecer, po noci i ujutro. Nekako preko dana manje. Bebu osjecam normalno. Nitko od ukucana nema proljev, samo ja. Mislis da bi moglo biti i otvaranje ovako rano? Nemam kontrakcije, ali crijeva mi non stop rade ko luda... pazim sta jedem ali svejedno. :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ja sam mislila da imam proljev od zeljeza 2-3 tjedna oko 30tt, zavrsila u bolnici s 32tt nakon sto je vrag odnio salu jer su se bebe smirile. Smirile se jer su se spremale na porod  :Undecided:  i onda kad me skinuli s tokolize,prvo krenuli odlasci na wc, a tek poslije kontrakcije koje osjetim.
Da, to kako ti opisujes sigurno nije neka viroza. 
Moze biti i nesto sto jedes i sto pijes - jel uzimas magnezij? Jel ima nesto sto uzimas konzistentno svaki dan par sati prije odlaska na wc navecet? Jel bole ledja? Jesi imala do sad bh, da ih znas prepoznati?
Najvjerojatnije je nista, ali mislim da ne bi bilo lose da vidis da nije mozda mg ili tako nesto, pa ako nije, odes doktoru.

----------


## Eci

I ja sam odmah pomislila na Mg, od njega zna biti proljev. Ako je neki virozni nije opasan , samo pij dovoljno tekucine da ne dehidriras.

----------


## MonaLi

Magnezij uzimam od pocetka trudnoce i nikakvih problema nisam imala od njega, uzimam 300mg. S tim da ga namjerno vec dva dana ne uzimam da vidim jel od njega ali mislim da nije. Nisam bas nista u prehranu uvela novo da bi bilo mozda od toga. 
Bh kontakcije nemam, ili ne znam kad imam... kad duze hodam stvrdne mi se trbuh ali to mi je isto od pocetka tako. Ne bole me ledja...
Ne znam, vec sam par kila izgubila u ta 3 dana, ne znam jel bebi sta fali sada :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Allegra28

Pozdrav curice! 
Mono cestitam na curici. Kad smo kod curica i nosim jednu,a termin mi je 18.1,neznam kome to trebam reci da me stavi na listu. Inace ja nisam nikakve stvari spremila danas sam 29+1 i neznam sta reci kad me neko pita u kojem sam tjednu..30-ti ili 29?! (Malo sam bedasta) dobila sam puno robice za bebu koja stoji ceka oranje,i krevetic je moj koji je osvjezen i sastavljen,madrac je kupljen. A druge stvari i za sebe stvari nisam soremila,neko praznovjerje me kolje i dalje,i strah da se razumijemo. Inace imam problem ovih dana sa orobavom,uzimam magnezij od solgara 2 dnevno i 1 elle baby,bas ne mogu na wc pa me frustira nadustost i sve sa time sto ide,da uzmem jos i 3 tabletu magnezija?

----------


## ivancica_001

Evo Allegra dodana si na listu   :Smile: 


Argente 17.11. 2017. / (M)
snelly85 24.11.2017. / (Ž)
glow 24.11.2017. / (Ž)
Ovan 15.12.2017. / (Ž), (M)
bubekica 17.12.2017. / (M)
JUHU 20.12.2017. / (Ž)
ivancica_001 25.12.2017. / (Ž)
minic 30.12.2017. / ()
MonaLi 31.12.2017. / (M)
Vrci 4.1.2018. / (Ž)
željkica 10.1.2018. / (M)
Allegra28 18.01.2018. / (Ž)
Eci 30.1.2018. / (Ž)
pak 30.1.2018. / (M)
dominikslatki 9.2.2018./ ()
martinaP 9.2.2018. /(Ž)
Optimist 25.2. 2018. / (Ž)
Hadasa 3.3.2018. / (Ž), (Ž)
Muma 24.3.2018. / (M)
miuta821 9.4.2018. / (M)
mono111 10.4.2018. / (Ž)

----------


## mono111

Allegra,
Hvalaa ! Ja uzimam magnezija i do 800 mg dnevno.
I nemam problema sa stolicom uopce. 

MonaLI,
Kad si bila na uzv zadnje? Mjerio ti je cerviks sigurno jelda?? Mozda da ipak odes??? Samo da se uvjeris da je sve ok...vjerovatno je, ali ja bi se brinula sigurno jer se brinem oko svega...a ovako ces znati....

----------


## Muma

*MonaLi* a željezo? Ja od njega imam proljevaste stolice. Nakon 3 mjeseca sam se na njega privikla i sad je ok. Doduše, sad sam htjela poduplati mg zbog kontrakcija pa su ponovno nastali isti problemi. I sad ne znam kaj ću dalje. Gin mi nije dala normabele jer kao smiruju bebu a za neku oralnu tokolizu tipa cordipin je prerano (20tt).  :No:

----------


## MonaLi

Mono, bila sam na uzv prije tjedan dana, sve bilo super. Zatvorena i sve kako treba tako da misim da nije to ali nikad ne znas. Vidit cu jos danas kak sam, pa sutra odluciti, a mozda doktoru posajem mail za pocetak.

Muma - zeljezo odvojeno ne uzimam. Samo Elebaby i Mg, s tim da ni to vec 2 dana nisam uzela. Nisam nista uvela novo pa da izazove proljev... pa me bas to buni i brine.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dominikslatki

> Evo još jednog koji ceprka po cervixu. Ponekad imam osjećaj da će samo ruka ili noga mu izviriti.
> Eci mi smo krenuli sa pregledima  svaka 3 tjedna  nakon 24 tt.
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Ista stvar, toliko osjećaj da će izac da instiktivno legnem i dignem noge u zrak da se vrati Hahahah. Neugodno.
Danas je bolje, 2 dana nisam mogla stajat od tog osjećaja.

Meni se isto stalno spava, mogu zaspat bilo di i bilo kada, budim se umorna i tako zadnjih tjedan dana.

----------


## Sybila

Mono, s obzirom da se javlja tako nekako,navecer do jutra, kada je tijelo u "nocnom" modu, ja stvarno ne mislim da je viroza. 
Moguce je da je posljedica trudnoce tek tako. Moguce je i da se radi o kontrakcijama koje ne kuzis, koje ne otvaraju. A moguce je i nesto ozbiljnije. Tek nakon sto sam prosla porod sam povezala svoj proljev od dva tjedna prije hospitalizacije s trudovima i otvaranjem. Isto sam iskljucivala i magnezij i zeljezo (mislila sam da je od njega, ali bi se vracao) i svasta. Stao je s tokolizom, vratio se cim su mi smanjili dozu za pripremu za ukidanje.

Mozes si kupiti probiotik za prvu ruku, ja sam pila linex 3x dnevno. Pa onda vidi jel se povlaci.

----------


## Vrci

Što nije da željezo zatvara, a ne otvara? Ovo mi novost.

----------


## Allegra28

Hvala puno!  :Smile:

----------


## Allegra28

Hvala puno za stavljanje na popis! 
Nesto sam zeznula oko postanja pa mi ne zamjerite.
Sto se tice proljeva ja bih da sam na tvom mjestu otisla provjeriti i da sam ja mirna. Nisam znala da zeljezo moze otvoriti i meni je to novost,bila sam uvjerena da zatvara. Ja eto nemam pojma sta me zacepilo,mozda utrogestan sto uzimam ko zna do kada... ja neznam da li koja od vas miruje,ali mene ovo izludjuje,dvaki dan isti,a dugo je jos do kraja,brrrrrr

----------


## Optimist

Allegra, ako si 29+1onda si u 30-tom tjednu  :Smile: 

I ja od zeljeza imam proljevaste stolice. Tu i tamo koju normalnu.

Monali, ako ti proljev ne prestane, zvrcni gina da se konzultiras, mozda te pogleda.

Muma, malo mi je cudno da nisi dobila Normabele za kontrakcije :/

----------


## Munkica

Allegra, apsolutno te razumijem. Ja sam u 12-om tjednu i od početka imam slične probleme kao i ti. Utrogestane sam prestala koristiti prije nešto manje od 3 tjedna. 
Svaki dan uzimam psyllium, sjemenke lana, pokušavala sam vodom obogaćenom magnezijem i suhim šljivama, netko od cura mi je predložio toplu mineralnu (sorry ne sjećam se tko), voće, povrće, tekućina, šetnje, mirovanje.... I, evo, danas 3. dan (možda i 4. više ne brojim) i ništa. 
Sreća da još uvijek ne trebam jer nam se noćas zaštopao wc  :Smile: 

Dr. je preporučila laneno ulje ili laksative. Laneno nisam probala, a laksativ baš i ne bih.

----------


## Muma

*MonaLi* a onda ne znam...ako nije neka viroza, pokušaj s hranom koja zatvara ... ne znam.
*Vrci* ne zatvara željezo uvijek. Trudove s L nisam skužila jer sam mislila da me počelo standardno šarafiti ujutro zbog Heferola...ali je bilo sve nešto u pravilnim razmacima  :Laughing:  I gle čuda, porodila se za sat-dva. S E sam tražila gin Legofer zbog toga. Sad ću vidjeti kako će biti.
*Optimist* moja gin ti baš nije za lijekove niti ikakve kerefeke. Ne znam kaj reći... Samo je rekla da u mom slučaju (na temelju ranijih poroda) bilo bi super da izdržim do 36tt ovaj put  :psiholog:  i to je to?!...

----------


## Optimist

Muma, to mi je u rangu onih savjeta da stisnes do ujutro i sl. :/
Mislim, nitko ne zeli lijekove ako ne mora, ali ako mora...

----------


## mono111

Muma,
Zasto ti ne daju Normabel?? Mislim znam da to nije bombon ali meni su rekli da slobodno uzmem i uzimam od samog pocetka...stalno imam bolove, kao neke kontrakcije...

----------


## MonaLi

Evo curke kupila sam Linex pa cu 3 puta dnevno uzimati. Ako ne prestane do ponedjeljka zovem doktora pa cu vidjeti sto dalje. Divne ste  :Kiss: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

MonaLi, sretno i nek sracka stane  :Grin: 

mono, kako pijes Normabel, 3x2mg ili drugacije?

Ja danas malo aktivnija po kuci i odmah kriza bole.

----------


## mono111

MonaLi,
Javiiii !

Optimist,
Neki put ako bas imam bolove, popijem i dva Normabela po 2 mg, cesto popijem samo jedan prije spavanja jer ima perioda da ne mogu zaspati, ne mogu se namjestiti uopce, inace spavam na trbuhu i bas imam bolove.
Onda je taj period bio prosao i bez problema sam spavala na trbuhu, i evo od sinoc mi bas smeta...mislim da je gotovo spavanje na trbuhu...pritisce me i boli bas...
Rekli su mi da slobodno mogu i 3 puta dnevno po 2 mg, to je bas rijetko bilo...a

----------


## IVANA 86

Bok cure,evo i mene u trudnickim temama. Pa prvo da me dodate na listu, 07.05. i stizu nam dvije bebe  :Smile: . A sad naravno ako mi mozete pomoc, dakle od prvog dana pijem duphastone 3x1 i stavljam utrogestan 3x2. U cet mi je dr. rekao da ukinem duphastone al postepeno kroz tjedan dana. Cim sam smanjila krenuo je smedkasti iscjedak. Inace sam 13+5.. Mislila sam nazvati dr u pon ako ne prestane ali brinem se,pa da li se kome dogodilo slicno?

----------


## JUHU

> Ja nemam nikakve trudnicke simptome osim kaj me ledja ubijaju kada legnem. Opce nemrem spavati, niti na kaucu lezati, samo se vrtim. Jedva gledam od umora. Onda poludim kad mi kazu "naspavaj se sada dok jos mozes", aaaaaaaaaa!!!
> I tak... stalno se migolji i lupka me po rebrima jako, bas onako da vrisnem, pa malo u mjehur i tak... veselo je  jos 4 tjedna!!!! Nadam se da ce prije...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Joj mene Je isto to spavanje smorilo, nikako se namjestiti a Kad bi I našla neki položaj onda se svaki sat budim na wc, koma. 
Ja Mislim da Je gotovo sa spavanjem, i da nam je ovo privikavanje na Novi zivot bez sna hahahhaha.
Ja sad Kad od spavam 3 ili 4 sata u komadu to mi Je wow.

----------


## Eci

Zeljkica, i mene muci zgaravica, bez obzira sta jedem. Pomaze mi casa hladnog mlijeka

----------


## MonaLi

> Ja sad Kad od spavam 3 ili 4 sata u komadu to mi Je wow.


Uffff bilo bi super da ja uspijem 3-4 sata u komadu, da cini se da je ovo privikavanje... haha 
neka, samo da su bar kava i kola zdrave pa da me spase kroz dan  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

Evo da se javim, danas 37+5, maleni ponovo mjeren iako smo prije 5 dana radili uzv i danasnja procjena je 3200g. Konacno se namjestio tako da ga je mogao dobro izmjeriti. Prije 5 dana je mjeren 2600g, protoci uredni pa me narucio da dodjem opet.
Jos malo. Cekamo te.

----------


## Muma

*glow* čestitke i tebi!!! Mazite se i pazite  :Heart: 
*željkica* sretno danas! Javi kako ste.
*bubekica* go girl, go bebo! 

Mi jučer obavili fetalnu ehokardiografiju na Srebrnjaku. Rekla je doktorica da bi nas uzela za modela.  :Heart:  Naručila nas svejedno na kontrolu s 33tt - ako bude izvedivo s obzirom na moje trudnoće.

----------


## dominikslatki

Bravo za bebice muma i bubekica!

Meni sinoć za žgaravicu pomagao pepermint bombon. Inače me bas ubija, grlo mi gori..

----------


## željkica

Bravo Muma i Bubekice!
Evo i mene s pregleda,sve uredu zatvorena,beba procjenjena na 2900  :Grin:  posteljica i dalje nisko straga blizu ušća, i najvjerojatniji je carski,kontrola za 2 tjedna!

----------


## MonaLi

Bravo cure, bravo bebice. Napeto je napeto  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IVANA 86

Cure kad ste vi prvi put osjetile svoju bebicu i kako je bilo? Ja sam danas 17+6 i pred dva tri dana krenulo je nesto sto neznam kako bi opisala. Meni su rekli da se u tom tjednu osjete kao 'leptirici" al ovoj moje je bio vise "boks". Bilo je u vise navrata u donjem desnom djelu trbuha i bas me bolilo.. Jel ijedna imala slicna iskustva?

----------


## Optimist

16+4  :Smile: 
Osjecala sam maaaale, njezne udarce, bas kao da me lupkala malenom stisnutom sakicom  :Zaljubljen: 
Isto mi se jako nisko javljala. 
I sad voli to podrucje  :Smile: 
Danas punih 28 tt. 
Uzivaj!

----------


## j-la

Moja je u početku bila ribica, onako nježno lupkanje. U kojem tjednu sam je prvi put osjetila, ne sjećam se.
Zato je poslije ribica postala tuna, meni nimalo ugodno  :škartoc: 
I to baš u želudac. 
Danas sa 4,5 godine i dalje je takva, nema mira sekunde, pogotovo nogama mora micati  :Smile:

----------


## IVANA 86

Onda su ovo dvije tune  :Very Happy:  kad krene boli jaaako,zato sam se zabrinula malo.

----------


## Vrci

Pa iskreno, mislim da ti je beba još premala i ima previše mjesta da bi te jako boljelo. Meni je bol krenula tek nakon 30tt. Do tad je možda neugoda, ali ne bih rekla baš bol.

Da nije neka kontrakcija?

----------


## Optimist

> Moja je u početku bila ribica, onako nježno lupkanje. U kojem tjednu sam je prvi put osjetila, ne sjećam se.
> Zato je poslije ribica postala tuna, meni nimalo ugodno 
> I to baš u želudac. 
> Danas sa 4,5 godine i dalje je takva, nema mira sekunde, pogotovo nogama mora micati


 :lool:

----------


## IVANA 86

Zapravo dvije i boli ko da lupaju istodobno. Nocas me probudilo..ne samo da je bolilo nego i peklo,ko da me grebu.. Pojave se i onake izbocine,pa mi je trbuh desno sav krvgav. Jednostavno mi se cini da je prerano za takva dogadanja,zato pitam.

----------


## Optimist

Bh kontrakcije?
Zadnje dvije noci i mene probude grcici u trbuhu, posebno kad mijenjam polozaj ili se hocu dignuti. Nije ugodno. 
Bi li i to moglo spadati pod bh?

----------


## Vrci

I meni vise lici na bh nego na bebu. Ja sam ih vec od 12tt znala imati, pa su prestale od magnezija

----------


## IVANA 86

Hvala na pomoci,stvarno neznam,proguglat cu malo da vidim...

----------


## IVANA 86

Gledala malo,da mogle bi biti..hvala puno  :Smile:  po onom sto sam procitala opasno je kad je cesto..

----------


## Optimist

Ivana, pijes li magnezij? 
Ako ne, bilo bi dobro da ga pocnes uzimati i to u obliku magnezijevog citrata, pisale smo dosta o njemu par stranica iza.

----------


## IVANA 86

Vidjela sam i definitivno bi pocela uzimat. Samo sad gledam koji je najbolji i gdje kupiti.

----------


## Optimist

Ja kupujem preko iherba od Now foodsa i zadovoljna sam. 
Ovdje neke curke piju DM-ov i isto su zadovoljne. 
U ljekarnama imas Solgarov.

----------


## Optimist

I pij puno vode. 
Ne znam ima li veze, ali provjeri i zeljezo. Meni ga je moja ribica pocela jace papati u tim tjednima.

----------


## IVANA 86

Zadnje zeljezo je bilo odlicno,ovo cu rec doktoru na kontroli pa sto god treba provjerit nek provjeri. Citala sad nesto da cure piju i donat mg,a sutra pravac ljekarna il dm,nac ce se nesto. Hvala na svim savjetima.

----------


## pak

Optimist moguće da su bh. Hoće to kod mjenjanja položaja ili pretjerane aktivnosti. 
Moj ne miruje .  Izmori me to njegovo lupanje i premještanje.  Nije mi uopće ugodno.  Budim se sa kokošima a on pleše [emoji849].  Biti će veselo još ova dva mj

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

pak, da, i meni se cini da su ovo sad bh. I nisu bas ugodne :/ Pa ni bezbolne, bas grcici. 
Danas ih nemam i beba je mirnija, a prosla dva dana se bas jako micala, tada sam primjetila i bh. 
Bome je taj tvoj malac neka rock zvijezda  :Smile: 
Imas li ti bh?

----------


## JUHU

Dali neko od vas ima bolove u ledjima. Mene je sad tako presjeklo s ljeve strane ledja skroz nisko, ono iz čista mira, odjednom. I još osjetim tu bol.A unatrag zadnjih nekoliko dana imam i nekakve kontrakcije, trudove. Ono trbuh mi se zgrči i ako sam tog trena u pokretu moram stati. Bebica je jako nisko, na pregledu prošli tjedan dr mi je rekao da je s prstom dotaknuo glavicu, utorak opet pregled, dali ovo možda znaci da sam se još otvorila ili je jednostavno priprema pred porod? Još imam neka 2 zejdan do poroda ali nikad neznas može bebica svaki čas.

----------


## bubekica

Juhu,
kod mene isto. Bol iz ledja koja se siri na trbuh u grc, ali u nepravilnim razmacima par puta na dan. 
Bh svakakve imam. Neke osjetim, neke ne, od nekih ostajem bez zraka i vrti mi se, neke me tjeraju na mjehur, valjda ovisi kako je malo smjesten.
To se tijelo priprema, ako si prosli tjedan bila prohodna za prst do ovoja, moguce je da krene skoro.
Ja sutra imam vaginalni pregled, bas me zanima stanje.
Meni se muz razbolio pa se nadam da ce mali jos pricekati jer smo planirali da bude na porodu.

----------


## JUHU

> Juhu,
> kod mene isto. Bol iz ledja koja se siri na trbuh u grc, ali u nepravilnim razmacima par puta na dan. 
> Bh svakakve imam. Neke osjetim, neke ne, od nekih ostajem bez zraka i vrti mi se, neke me tjeraju na mjehur, valjda ovisi kako je malo smjesten.
> To se tijelo priprema, ako si prosli tjedan bila prohodna za prst do ovoja, moguce je da krene skoro.
> Ja sutra imam vaginalni pregled, bas me zanima stanje.
> Meni se muz razbolio pa se nadam da ce mali jos pricekati jer smo planirali da bude na porodu.


Joj bas me zanima sta ce tebi sutra reci. Meni je muž isto bio bolestan prošlo tjedan temperatura, mucnina u zelucu ali eto proslo Kroz dva dana. Nadam se da ce I tvom proci.
Joj bas mi Je sad dosadilo ovo pred kraj, sve sam manje pokretna a ubija me ovo Kak bar nemogu hodati, inace sam jako aktivna a sad se osjecam ko bakica. Hahaha 
Jos Imam u planu praviti bozicne kolace da si barem Malo skratim dane.

----------


## pak

JUHU i bubekica vi sitno brojite. 
Optimist imam ovaj tjedan i bh i on je stalno aktivan.  Ponekad mislim da nešto mu ne paše unutra kada se toliko pokušava vrtiti.  U srijedu imamo kontrolu pa ćemo vidjeti. Na da me samo noću pusti spavati ja se nebi bunila

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

Juhu,
kod mog je u pitanju hand foot mouth disease, moram vidjeti sutra s dr koje su nam opcije buduci je to jako zarazno.
Javim svakako, popodne tek imam pregled.
Pak, i moj frajer je brutalno aktivan, sve se pitam kaj me ceka kad izadje  :Smile:

----------


## JUHU

> Juhu,
> kod mog je u pitanju hand foot mouth disease, moram vidjeti sutra s dr koje su nam opcije buduci je to jako zarazno.
> Javim svakako, popodne tek imam pregled.
> Pak, i moj frajer je brutalno aktivan, sve se pitam kaj me ceka kad izadje


A joj, pa di Je pokupio hand, foot and mouth???

----------


## bubekica

U vrticu  :Smile:

----------


## JUHU

Cure Jel Ima koja da Je budna? Zapravo nisam sigurna sto napraviti, ova bol u donjem djelu ledja s ljeve strane neprestaje, ( bas jako jako jako boli) mozda sam odspavala 20tak min, na momemte se Malo ublazi ali Je tu. Nemogu se okretati, boli Kad Lezim, Kad ustanem, Kad hodam. Znaci sama s ovakom boli Nemogu nista sutra. Ako ovako nastavi necu moci niti na pregled sama u ovom stanju.Dali da odem u bolnicu?

----------


## bubekica

Ima nas budnih.
Ako ne prestaje toliko dugo ja bih otisla u bolnicu.
Drz se i javi.

----------


## JUHU

Prestala bol Nakon sat vremena pa sam zaspala. Danas novi dan, vidjet cemo sto on nosi sa sobom.

----------


## bubekica

Mozda si zalezala neki zivac. 
Meni isto bila koma noc. Mali nisko, glavom rostao mjehur, lupao nogama na sve strane, probudilo me jer mi je zabio nogu u pupak, pisanje svakih sat i pol, pa boli zeludac...

----------


## Vrci

Ja zaspala oko 3. Budenje u 7.
Malac mi doma, a kad ce on spavato imam obveza tako da ni popodne necu odmoriti. Koma sam

----------


## MonaLi

JUHU - takvu bol sam ja imala prije cca mjesec dana. Uzasno su me ledja dole bolila s jedne strane i tako cca sat i pol. Taman kad sam mislila u bolnicu proslo je. Jaukala sam koliko je bolilo ali je proslo. Mislim da to beba nesto mozda stisne i zaboli, jer kad se mali krenuo jako puno mrdati unutra sve se smirilo. 2 puta mi se ta bol pojavila u nekih 2 tjedna, vjerojatno zbog polozaja bebe. Od tada vise nikad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JUHU

Joj Ja evo sve dalje Nesto iscekujem, bas osjetim ta ledja Kao onako pred mengu. Jer mene uvijek ledja pred mengu bole I bas me podsjeca na tu bol. Predpostavljam da se Nesto dogadja, uglavnom za sad nije jaka bol al se osjeti, vidjet cemo Kak ce se stvari dalje razvijati tijekom veceri.

----------


## MonaLi

Mozda su to trudovi  :Smile:  mozda polako krece  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## martinaP

> Joj Ja evo sve dalje Nesto iscekujem, bas osjetim ta ledja Kao onako pred mengu. Jer mene uvijek ledja pred mengu bole I bas me podsjeca na tu bol. Predpostavljam da se Nesto dogadja, uglavnom za sad nije jaka bol al se osjeti, vidjet cemo Kak ce se stvari dalje razvijati tijekom veceri.


To se polako pripremas  :Smile: 

Ali tako moze potrajati danima, te pripreme za porod.

----------


## ivancica_001

Ova moja mala sreća je okrenuta na zadak i glavom gura o trbuh tako jako da ju doslovce mogu primiti u šaku (glavu). Imam izbocinu na trbuhu bar 60% dana. I to boli! Ali stvarno boli... jel ima itko takvih iskustva? Kako smanjiti tu bol? Jer ovo reže, zateže, svrbi, peče, probada,...

----------


## Munkica

Ivančice, nisam još došla do tog stadija pa ti, nažalost, ne mogu pomoći.

Mi smo jučer bili na pregledu. Nisam se nadala ultrazvuku, ali kad je babica već ponudila, nismo odbili  :Smile:  Mišuljica raste i ovo je bio zadnji puta da ju vidimo u punoj veličini preko cijelog ekrana. 
Mene jedino glava rastura već više od 2 tjedna...

----------


## Eci

Munkica super za pregled! Meni moja gin radi svaki puta uzv. Idem sutra i jedva cekam.
ivancica, moja je glavicom dole i zna mi jako pritisnuti mjehur, tako da se ne mogu pomaknuti. A kvrga od guze iskoci negdje gore. Pomaze kad je pomazim po guzi pa se opusti ili ako lezim primijenim polozaj. Sve me strah kako ce tek biti kad jos naraste i ojaca...

----------


## Vrci

I moj pregled super prosao. Na 35+5 cura 2800g, glava dolje, protoci i plodna voda sve super. 
Ja zatvorena, radio vaginalac i isto rekao da je tu sve ok.
Za 2tj TA i cekamo

----------


## Optimist

Munkice i Vrci, super za curkice  :Zaljubljen: 

Vrci, bome si u niskom startu  :Smile: 

Ja sam pojacala magnezij na 600 mg, nema bh, ali ima proljevaste stolice  :Grin:

----------


## JUHU

Evo bila i ja jutros na pregledu u bolnici. Dr veli nešto se pokrenulo, hahaha
I dalje sam kako dr kaže jedan dobar prst otvorena, ali očito od onih mojih bolova prije par dana cervix se totalno smekšao, bebica se još niže spustila, tako da joj je sad glava djelom u zdjelici. Sad se nadam da ce mo ići malo brže. 
Svaki čas mogu očekivati, sad držite fige da bude sto prije da se neotegne. 
 :Smile:  ako ne rodim ranije, pregled opet za tjedan dana!

----------


## Optimist

JUHU, onda drzimo fige da ti se ispini zelja  :grouphug:

----------


## Sybila

> I moj pregled super prosao. Na 35+5 cura 2800g, glava dolje, protoci i plodna voda sve super. 
> Ja zatvorena, radio vaginalac i isto rekao da je tu sve ok.
> Za 2tj TA i cekamo


Ajme Vrci kaj vec?! Imam osjecaj ko da smo prije 3 mjeseca navijali za betu! Proletjelo  :Grin:

----------


## miuta821

Cure cestitke koje se porodile i sretno za koje su na redu. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Optimist,
Je, smanjile su se.. ali sigurno su bh jer kad me stisne, stisne mi se u mjehur da moram letiti na wc piskiti...jer inace, cu se upiskiti, uzasan osjecaj.
Ds li tebi zahvati i mjehur kao??

Vrci,
Sretnoo!

----------


## IVANA 86

MonaLi cestitke, nadam se da je sve dobro proslo i javi se kad stignes! Mono i neni je tako s mjehurom i imam osjecaj ko da mi je trbuh pun kamenja kad se stvrdne!

----------


## Muma

Vrci, sretno draga!!!
Bas citam sto je Hadasa napisala, i mislim si ono...ajmeee, dvije su, s 32tt...koja je to kilaza!!! I onda bih najradije pocela plakati sama nad sobom  :Sad:  
Mono, i meni je koma kad me stisne mjehur. Jucer sam imala jednu duuuugometraznu bh od nekih 15 minuta (tusiranje postaje problem), pa mi je trebalo jos 15 minuta da nestane sva nelagoda. Baksuz.

----------


## MonaLi

Evo me cureee, rodio se mali Dominik [emoji4] dugacak je 50cm i tezak 3650g. Hvala vam na čestitkama. Rodila sam u petak 5.1., kako sam bila u Vinogradskoj cijeli tjedan hospitalizirana tamo su me ujutro u 8h ulovili trudovi. Kroz par sati sam bila u boksu i dragi samnom. Rodila sam u 21:40h. Uzela sam epiduralnu i strasno mi je drago da jesam. Malo sam sivana dole i nadam se da ce brzo biti bolje. 
Maleni je super, ucimo se dojiti, za sada mlijeka ima dovoljno [emoji4] sutra idem doma i kad ulovim vise vremena napisem cijelu pricu. Uglavnom Vinogradskom sam odusevljena, tretman koda sam imala neku veliku vezu a nisam imala nikoga. Divota.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sybila

Cestitam monali!  :Very Happy:

----------


## dominikslatki

Super Mona, čestitke još jednom! 

I mene bh ubijaju na mjehur..

----------


## pak

MonaLi čestitke[emoji322][emoji323]! 
Vrci sretno! 
Baš je napeto ovdje. 
Eci željezo ti može i dr opće prakse prepisati ako želi.  Ja željeza imam dosta tako da nisam pila extra ali po pričama mislim da slobodno nastaviš. Dojenjem se zalihe još više smanjuju. 
Optimist vjerujem da se curka nije dala baš izmjeriti pa od tuda i ta odstupanja.  Dovoljno je za milimetar krivo uzeti mjeru i eto ti pomutnje.  

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

MonaLi, ljubi i od nas sincica  :Heart: 

mono, drago mi je da su ti se prorijedile...iako su normalne, sve nas pomalo plase :/ 
Nisam ti ja primjer za mjehur, taj moj organ je vrlo cudan  :Grin:  Kroz cijelu trudnocu jednako piskim kao i prije, nikakav veci pritisak ne osjecam, a ni bh mi ga ne zahvacaju. 
I bh su mi kako koji dan, nekad malo jace, nekad rijetke, nekad u seriji i tako. Danas sam ih imala kad je malena bila jace aktivna. 

Eci, ja cu definitivno nastaviti s Heferolom i nakon trudnoce jedno vrijeme, jer su mi i zeljezo i feritin i pod terapijom prema donjoj granici. Moze ti i dr. opce prakse propisati, a ako poznas nekog u ljekarni, moze ti posuditi, dok ti se gin. ne vrati i posalje recept. 

pak, rijeci ti se pozlatile! Bar ti i ja od pocetka nosimo male divove  :Grin:  Isla sam gledati mjere, i dalje duge noge, ali trbuscic i glava nesto manji. Sad cekam sljedeci uzv. 

Muma, grliiim! Znam da si prestrasena, ali bas nekako imam osjecaj da ce kod tebe sve biti u redu, manja beba, ali zdrava  :Smile: 

Vrci, sreeetno!  :grouphug:

----------


## Hadasa

Vrci - sretno, neka sve sto brže i bezbolnije prođe ...
MonaLi- čestitke na malom princu , uzivajte

----------


## Hadasa

Pojelo mi pola poruke....
Muma - evo mene sada strah da su cure prevelike ili da budu previše narasle, pazim se maksimalno u svemu, držim se svih uputa i preporuka,a opet uvijek može nešto krivo krenuti ,drago mi je da su me doktori razuvjerili ali opet do sljedećeg pregleda bude malo straha i panike... 
Glavno je da su bebe zdrave..jos malo

----------


## Ginger

MonaLi cestitam!!!

Vrci, zeljkice sretno!

----------


## Optimist

Ma daj, Hadasa, pa curke su ti zdrave i napredne, hvala Bogu da je sve u redu, a one super tezine!

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala vam cure moje. Jos uvijek ga gledam i ne shvacam da ide samnom doma sutra i da je moj  :Smile:  
Sretno svima u cekanju termina i neka vam brzo dode taj dan  :Smile:  
Pratim vas i dalje naravno  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jadranka

MonaLi, cestitam!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Munkica

MonaLi, cestitam ti od srca!

----------


## Vrci

Rodila i ja, malo prije 22h. 
3410g i 50cm curice sisalice  :Smile: 

I ja sam uzela epiduralnu i to je najbolja stvar ikad. Nista mi nije usporila, i drago mi da sam probala i takav porod

----------


## Eci

Ajme cure cestitaaam!!!
Ljubite djecicu!!!

----------


## Eci

Ne znam da li je netko preuzeo listu, evo da je malo updaitam


željkica 10.1.2018. / (M)
Allegra28 18.01.2018. / (Ž)
Eci 30.1.2018. / (Ž)
pak 30.1.2018. / (M)
dominikslatki 9.2.2018./ ()
martinaP 9.2.2018. /(Ž)
Optimist 25.2. 2018. / (Ž)
Hadasa 3.3.2018. / (Ž), (Ž)
Muma 24.3.2018. / (M)
miuta821 9.4.2018. / (M)
mono111 10.4.2018. / (Ž)
IVANA86 7.5.2018. / ()
Munkica 23.5.2018. / (Ž)

----------


## MonaLi

Vrci - pa cestitaaaaam  :Smile:  zelim vam puno puno mazenja i puno srece  :Smile:  
I ja sam odusevljena epiduralnom, svaka cast zenama koje ju ne uzmu ali koje olaksanje  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aishwarya

MonaLi, Vrci, čestitam!!

----------


## Munkica

Cestitam, Vrci!

----------


## Ginger

Vrci cestitam!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sybila

Oooo Vrci cestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

Vrci čestitam!  :Very Happy: 
Ja prva pa kud prije  :scared:  cak sam nocas i dobro spavala al me zato vec sad pere trema!

----------


## Muma

Ajme Vrci, cestitkeeeeeee!!!! 

Cure, oprezno sa zeljezom nakon poroda! Moze izazivati grceve kod beba! Moja frendica se zeznula jer je nastavila piti Heferol i mali je imao grceve. Ja zaboravila njenu informaciju pa je i moj imao grceve dok ga nisam izbacila.

----------


## Vrci

Joj sto se tice epi,ja sam odbrojavala trudove do dolaska anesteziologa,blazen bio :D
Poslije gledas trud ide do 100, a ne boli. Divota

I imala sam nagon za tiskanje bez problema

----------


## Muma

> Joj sto se tice epi,ja sam odbrojavala trudove do dolaska anesteziologa,blazen bio :D


I ja, al ono, nisu ništa stigli, guza je već bila vani  :Laughing: 

*Hadasa* bolje da su one malo veće, rijetko kad blizanci dođu kilažu prosječnog djeteta, iako nije nemoguće. Ali pa što ako narastu? Pa jel može "previše"?

Moj update...u minus na vagi.  :Sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :drama:   :gaah:  Jedem red s mužem, plus međuobroke. Trošim kalorije na tipkanje.

----------


## MonaLi

> Joj sto se tice epi,ja sam odbrojavala trudove do dolaska anesteziologa,blazen bio :D
> Poslije gledas trud ide do 100, a ne boli. Divota
> 
> I imala sam nagon za tiskanje bez problema


 Meni je ctg bio iza ledja pa nisam ni znala kad su trudovi, vrhunski. Isto sam prije anesteziologa samo govorila "di je vise?"  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Vrci, cestitam, jupiiii!!!

----------


## IVANA 86

Vrci cestitam!

----------


## mono111

Vrci,
Cestitam !!!

----------


## martinaP

Vrci, cestitke!

----------


## pak

Vrci čestitam! 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## dominikslatki

Vrci čestitke! Napisi malo vise kad stigneš!

----------


## željkica

Evo ja smještena u rodilište i cekam srijedu kad ce bit carski.Vrime mi tako sporo prolazi.....

----------


## Bluebella

> Evo ja smještena u rodilište i cekam srijedu kad ce bit carski.Vrime mi tako sporo prolazi.....


Zar nije trebao biti u utorak?

----------


## željkica

Je al prebacili za srijedu,bezveze al sta cu nemam izboramaloprije mi maleni bio u posjeti kad je isa ca skoro mi srce puklo!

----------


## Bluebella

> Je al prebacili za srijedu,bezveze al sta cu nemam izboramaloprije mi maleni bio u posjeti kad je isa ca skoro mi srce puklo!


Uh, grozan osjecaj. Ja sam u subotu more suza isplakala kad mi je dosao malac u posjetu. Jucer sam vec bila bolje. Al tesko je kad odlazi pa se stalno okreće i salje puse.

----------


## martinaP

Bluebella, u bolnici si? Zasto?

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella, u bolnici si? Zasto?


Prokrvarila sam u petak, sad je stalo, ali sam se i pocela otvarati. Sad ležim i cekam nalaze briseva pa ce mi mozda serklazu raditi.

----------


## dominikslatki

Cure koje ste drugi put rodile, koliko vam je trajao drugi porod od trenutka kad ste dobile trudove?
Računam koliko otprilike imam vremena hahahah

----------


## mono111

Bluebella,
Ojojjjj ! Koji si sad tjedan??
Nadam se da ces sto duze izdrzati!
Bas si se pocela otvarati ili ti se samo cerviks skratio?

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella,
> Ojojjjj ! Koji si sad tjedan??
> Nadam se da ces sto duze izdrzati!
> Bas si se pocela otvarati ili ti se samo cerviks skratio?


Sad sam 16+5, taj 16-ti tjedan nikad proci.
Skratio se cerviks, u svoj zbrci u petak nisam zapamtila koliki je. 
Dani u bolnici presporo prolaze, pogotovo kad ne znas do kad si tu i kad ti na kapaljku daju informacije, stalno nekog vučem za rukav za neki odg.

----------


## Ginger

Bluebella  :Heart:  vibram draga moja!
bas te zeza  :Sad: 
samo hrabro!
i javi se

----------


## Hadasa

Vrci- čestitam  :grouphug:  
Bluebella -uh drži se  :Smile: 
Muma - samo jedi dok možeš,ja u večer uopće ne mogu,samo sam na juhicama...možda cure stišću želudac...hahaha

----------


## Bluebella

E da, dr koja me primila na hitnoj osim skraćenog cerviksa rekla je da sam uloziva za nesto vise od vrh prsta. 
Koliko tu serklaz moze pomoci?

----------


## Sybila

Joj bluebella  :Sad:  bas mi je zao sto si u bolnici.  
Mislim da ulozivost ne znaci nista za serklazu, to je u principu normalan nalaz. Gdje si uopce?

----------


## Bluebella

> Joj bluebella  bas mi je zao sto si u bolnici.  
> Mislim da ulozivost ne znaci nista za serklazu, to je u principu normalan nalaz. Gdje si uopce?


. 

U Petrovoj sam  :Sad:  
Dva dana sam bila u rađaoni, lezala na istom krevetu kao i zadnji put kad sam izgubila bebu i morala ici na isti wc na kojem mi je beba ispala  :Sad:  kao u nekom horor filmu. 
Jos mi sestra veli da idem na wc i da se opustim... Mos misliti....

Za serklazu se treba biti bas otvoren ili? 
Nadam se izbjeći ju, nekako bi sto manje da me se dira dole.

----------


## martinaP

Bluebella, nadam se dobrom razvoju situacije.

Serklaza - svaki gin ima svoje misljenje koliko je opravdana/korisna, a tko bi je odbio ako je preporuce? Jer mislim da je ne preporucaju olako.

----------


## bodo

Jutro curke.

----------


## miuta821

Mono draga nadam se da si dobro i ti i beba i cestitam javi nam kad budes mogla 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## milasova8

Pratim vas sve cure drage i svima zelim uredne i mirne trudnoce..

Dosla sam cestitati dragoj Mono i nadam se draga da je sve ok sa bebom i tobom..
Da ce bebica narasti i lijepo napredovati! 
Ljubim vas!

----------


## Munkica

Čestitam, Mono! Nadam se da ste obje dobro.

Cure, znam da želite vidjeti svoje bebe, ali nemojte preskakati redoslijed na listi. Čekajte svoj red  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

mono, draga, cestitam na vasoj ribici, nadam se da je sve u redu, saljem vam puno zagrljaja i lijepih zelja  :Love:   :Heart: 
Oporavite se sto prije!

----------


## Hadasa

Čestitam Mono na curici, nadam se da je sve u redu , šaljemo polude i zagrljaje. 
Hvala cure na podršci , ne paničarim , ali opet ne mogu reci da sam totalno zen, malo straha postoji, ljudi smo

----------


## Optimist

Hadasa, znam da se bojis carskog, ali meni je zaista ostao u predivnom sjecanju  :Smile: 
Ubod u kraljeznicu je kao i svaki drugi ubod iglom, radi se u turskom sjedu, pred tobom ce biti paravan i neces nista vidjeti, jedino ces osjetiti drmusanje, ne i bol  :Smile: 
A onda ces prvo cuti pa vidjeti i izljubiti svoje partijanerice, neopisiv osjecaj. 
Sretno!
 :Heart:

----------


## Optimist

Pisale smo u isto vrijeme  :Wink:

----------


## IVANA 86

Mono zelim tebi i curici sto brzi oporavak! Hadasa normalno da si malo nervozna ali proci ce to cim upoznas svoje curke, sve ce se zaboraviti. Ja kad sam bila u bolnici bilo je puno cura za carski, sve su bile u strahu a poslije su sve rekle da to nije nista strasno. Cekamo te sutra da se havis s lijepim vijestima.

----------


## Isabel

*Optimist* čestitam  :grouphug: !
Hvala drage moje na čestitkama, pred nama je cijela trudnoća, ja sam smirena, sretna, spokojna i pozitivna! Pokušavam što manje misliti na ružne stvari... .

Odlučila sam da mi trudnoću prati moj predragi dr. R., javila sam mu sretnu vijest, sad samo čekamo  :Smile: . Rekao je da nek ne žurim na pregled, ionako mi je transfer bio  jako kasno, tek 22 dc tako da sam tek za dva-tri tjedna na pregledu. To  mi je čak i bolje jer radije bi da se bar nekaj vidi nego da dođemo rano  pa nema, pa dolazi opet, pa strahovi i tuga...

*Mono* nadam se da ste bebica i ti dobro  :Heart: ! Čekamo vijesti...
*Hadasa*, i ja ti imam samo odlična iskustva sa carskim (Petrova)! Tako dobra da bi išla opet  :Grin: . Divno je, ništa ne boli a onaj trenutak kad bebicu/e izvade pa ti ih donesu na poljubac i da ih vidiš je neopisiv! Sretno!

----------


## Optimist

Hvala, draga Isabel!
Cestitke i tebi, sretno do kraja!

----------


## bodo

Mono cestitam,saljem puno vibri da ste i ti i curkica dobro.

Hadasa ljudski je bojati se,idemo kod zubara pa je prisutna bar blaga nelagoda.
Ali sutra pocinje najljepse razdoblje tvog zivota u ulozi majke.Ne postoji nista toliko lako i tesko u isto vrijeme i ljubav koja je neizmjerna.Veceras cu vas ukljuciti u molitvu a sutra cekamo lijepe vijesti.

Isabel dobro nam dosla,cestitam na t.da bude skolski dosadna.

Mi smo danas 21tt,kontrola u petak i nadamo se saznati spol iako imamo i curku i decka znatizelja je vrlo jaka.

----------


## Hadasa

Hvala cure svima na prekrasnim riječima,zbilja ste me ganule do suza.Baš sam emotivac..a još i svi ti hormoni  :Smile: 
Javim se čim dođem k sebi , jedva čekam svoje cure,dugo smo ih čekali i jako smo sretni što ćemo ih uskoro upoznati
Baš ste me umirile,nadam se da ću i ja imati dobru priču s poroda.  :grouphug:

----------


## Bluebella

Isabel, čestitke na trudnoći i sretno do kraja!

Hadasa.... sretno, još malo i družiš se sa svojim curkama  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sybila

Mono, cestitam, nadam se da ste obje dobro!

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Hvala na podrsci ! :Smile: 
Jucer sam slabije osjecala bebu tokom dana, navecer uopce nisam osjetila..pila sam svasta, sok, kakao, magnezij...itd.i nista se nije pokrenulo.
Otkucaji na watcheru su mi bili jako niski oko 120 sto mi nikad nisu.
Otisla sam ipak na hitnu, spojili me na ctg, nisu mi odmah rekli u cem je stvar, ali sam shvatila da je beba premirna i da me ne mogu pustiti s takvim ctg doma.
Ostavili su me u predradjaoni, spojena sam bila na ctg cijelo vrijeme, otkucaji su padali, dosli su cak do 40 jednom, sto je najgore ja to sve cujem i moram cekati da dodju sestre, dokt....to se 4 put desilo i nakon 4 puta odlucili su hitan carski.
Srecom sam ipak otisla na hitnu, makar sam se dvoumila, posto sam otkucaje cula...da nisam otisla, gotovo bi bilo !
Beba je rodjena 44 cm, 1800 g, u inkubatoru i na respiratoru.
Sutra je idem vidjeti.
Relativno nakon svega sam smirena pa smatram da ce sve biti ok !
Cure, nemojte cekati ako se ovakvo sto desi.
A da ne kazem da kad sam dosla na hitnu se sestra derala na mene da sto sam dosla ako su otkucaji pozitivni, da beba ocito spava i da je potpuno normalno da je mirna u ovom tjednu...:/ pa sto reci????!!
A sto se desilo vjerovatno je to da se ona okrenula na glavu jucer ocito, jer u pon na uzv je bila na zadak, povukla je pupcanu sa sobom ili posteljicu i zato su otkucaji padali.

----------


## Bluebella

Mono brz oporavak ti zelim, a bebi da lijepo napreduje.
Svaka cast na inituiciji! Treba slušati sebe i svoju inituiciju.

Drzi se i javi se ❤️

Kako se ti osjećaš sad?

----------


## Sybila

Uh, mono, super si reagirala! Kad sam dosla s istim opisom situacije, doktorica je prakticki dotrcala da me primi i rekla da ako se bebu treba buditi za aktivnost, a do tad je bilo sve ok - uvijek na hitnu, nesto ne valja. Bas to sto je bluebella rekla -slusati sebe i intuiciju. Najbolje znate svoje bebe.

Imas malicku strucu, samo se drzi i ne daj da te pokoleba. Znam kako je tesko, ali evo 4 bebe koje su bile s mojima gore na respiratoru, i manje od tvojih, su sad sasvim ok i uz vjezbe lijepo napreduju. Gdje si uopce? Jesu ti objasnili kako uspostaviti laktaciju? Palcicima je jako bitno majcino mlijeko. Ako sto trebas, slobodno se javi.  :grouphug:

----------


## mono111

Tnx cure !
U Petrovoj sam. Nisu mi apsolutno nista spomenuli izdajanje i to, oni imaju informacije s pedijatrom na intenzivnoj u odredjeno vrijeme, idem dns i sve cu pitati.
Valjda ce sve to dobro ici...i da se nece neke komplikacije razviti u medjuvremenu.
Javim se svakako ako mi nesto nece biti jasno !
Tnx  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

A ja se osjecam ono...koma...boli me, ne mogu se leci na bok, dizala sam se jucer dva put, prvo dizanje koma proslo, takvu bol nisam nikad osjetila, drugo vec lakse.
Uopce nisam spavala, nos mi je skroz zacepljen radi suhog zraka a ne mogu se okrenuti kako bi mi se odcepio...
Mislim proci ce ovo sve....

----------


## Ribica 1

Mono drzi se. Bitno je sa ste ti i malena dobro. Bebe su veliki borci i sve ce biti ok. Znam puno malih beba rano rodjenih i sad su super.

----------


## Hadasa

Mono- drži se, želim ti sve najbolje i da sve dobro prođe za tebe i tvoju curicu. Dobro da si tako reagirala i slušala svoj instinkt i izborila se za sebe i svoju curu, svaka čast . Sve bude dobro,šaljem pozitivne misli i zagrljaje .

----------


## nicky_111

Mono čestitam na bebici i želim vam da bebica super napreduje i da čim prije idete doma se maziti i da sve prođe u najboljem redu  :Smile:

----------


## bodo

Mono dobro pa si poslusala instinkt,bit ce sve ok.Oni su pravi borci.
A i teta Zeljka(osnivacica udruge Palcici)od nedavno radi u Petrovoj(labos)pa se pokusaj povezati s njom.Zena je andeo i dat ce ti puno korisnih savjeta.

Hadasa sretno danas!

----------


## 5ra5

bok drage, nova sam ovde, 21 tt. radila anomalyscan  i kod bebice mi uocena prosirene straznje komore na mozgu , za 1tj kontrola, jel se kome to desilo? umirem od straha

----------


## milasova8

Mono,dobro da si poslusala unutarnji glas i spasila svoju bebicu i sebe.
Vjerujem zaista da ce biti sve ok, da ce beba rasti i lijepo napredovati..

Drzi se i puno strpljena ti zelim i vjere..

----------


## spajalica

otvorena vam je nova tema.
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/92411-S...08#post3032608

----------

